# Sticky  Volkswagen iPod Guide



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*1998-2012 Volkswagen iPod Guide*

Follow our blog post and feel free to post on here if you have any questions.

http://enfigcarstereo.com/blog/2009...-jetta-2005-5-2010-r32-2008-rabbit-2006-2010/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

Installations Comming soon


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:27 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

Well i am glad i could contribute. Sent you an IM...


----------



## azteca (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

the PIE installation guide shows it much easier, what is the scope? I am going to install it on my GTI


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (azteca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azteca* »_the PIE installation guide shows it much easier, what is the scope? I am going to install it on my GTI

What are you comparing it to?


----------



## azteca (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

comparing to the OEM install shown on the link above.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (azteca)*

The OEM one does the install the OEM way. It is the only interface that requires so much for the install.


----------



## azteca (Jul 7, 2005)

thanks


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

So, what is the set-up that will work for the '07 Passat variant, w/o the CD changer (stock radio)? I have tried two of the USA units and neither one of them worked correctly. They both worked either as iPod only or stock radio, but the sound on some of the cuts was very poor. The sound is fine through the earbuds or on the home stereo.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (whatnxt)*

The blitzsafe will definatley work but the ones with control are having some issues that I have not pinpointed yet.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

Any info on the Neo Ion interface for VW's? Seems like a nice product, but haven't been able to get it to work.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_Any info on the Neo Ion interface for VW's? Seems like a nice product, but haven't been able to get it to work.









That part is garbage. I sell it as pac and dont reccomend it to anyone. Look at the Dice units they work well.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## tripfonix (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

I just bought a new '06 Rabbit and have a single in-dash CD player. Would the Blitzsafe VW/M-Link1V.5 be a good choice?


----------



## tripfonix (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (tripfonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tripfonix* »_I just bought a new '06 Rabbit and have a single in-dash CD player. Would the Blitzsafe VW/M-Link1V.5 be a good choice?

And also, and I am a NOVICE, how difficult would it be to self-install? Are installation guides provided? 
Also, this particular unit will allow me to retain full control of the ipod, correct? I won't have to use the actual radio controls?
Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (tripfonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tripfonix* »_
And also, and I am a NOVICE, how difficult would it be to self-install? Are installation guides provided? 
Also, this particular unit will allow me to retain full control of the ipod, correct? I won't have to use the actual radio controls?
Any help is much appreciated.









the Blitzsafe VW/M-Link1V.5 is a great product for that car, it will import direct audio to your headunit, charge the ipod, and pause it when you turn the car off, and all the ipod controls and screen are still functional
another great option would be the PIE VW02PCPOD2, this unit still gives you the freedom to make comands through the ipod, and use the screen, but this interface will also automaticaly starts the ipod playing when you select your aux changer from the radio, turns the ipod off when you turn the car off, and will control the track up and down from the radio controls/ steering wheel controls if you have them
like the blitzsafe it also provides direct audio input and charging

if you have factory satelite radio and wish to keep it be sure to order the sat pass thru (nessisary with any interface)


----------



## Stevek123 (Aug 3, 2006)

john does installing one of these aftermarket adapters void my warrenty?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Stevek123)*

there should be no reason that your warrenty should be voided after the install of one of these interfaces
infact VW sells their own version of these interfaces that connects to the car in the same exact way. 
I have never heard of any incident where an ipod interface has damaged a factory radio, if anything is not working properly with the interface the radio will disallow acess to it 
(similar to if you had a malfunctioning cd changer)
remeber, all these VW specific interfaces are true plug and play, with no mods needed to the car wiring harness 
(also a perfect solution for leased vehicles)


----------



## doodguy (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi all,
I have a VW MFD navigation DD head unit. I would love to hookk up my iPod either vias the aux input or the CD changer harness. Do any of these iPod adaptors show ID3 information on the MFD display?
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (doodguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doodguy* »_Hi all,
I have a VW MFD navigation DD head unit. I would love to hookk up my iPod either vias the aux input or the CD changer harness. Do any of these iPod adaptors show ID3 information on the MFD display?
thanks

no VW headunit (past or present) is capable of providing CD text through the CD changer port
if you'd like to keep your cd changer you can use this:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html









or if you choose not to keep your external CD changer (if you have one) a interface that will control the ipod from the radio like the dice unit is a great solution
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## ShutYourHatch (Dec 27, 2005)

What's the best application for my 05 GTI with monsoon single disc CD player and no CD changer?


----------



## upstate_ny (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (ShutYourHatch)*

to anyone with a double din installing the pie pcpod2 (the glove box style) use the same install instructions as the link, i ran a ground to the dash mount where you remove the cover panel, and if you have a cupholder, you can wiggle the unit down behind the climate controls for a clean install.. very easy over all, took me about a half hour..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (ShutYourHatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShutYourHatch* »_What's the best application for my 05 GTI with monsoon single disc CD player and no CD changer?

the pie vw02pcpod2 is the most cost effective unit with convienent features, it will start and stop you ipod just like an oem CD changer would, it will allow you to select tracks for the radio/ steering wheel controls, it will also charge you ipod and keep the screen and click wheel controls active http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nimhrat (Aug 23, 2001)

*Since you're answering questions...*

I have a 2001 Jetta with the non-Monsoon radio and the Euro 6-disc in-dash CD changer kit installed. The radio and CD player look like the pics in this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=675816 
I've been looking for an iPod solution that ideally:
* Lets me keep that CD changer
* Lets me keep my steering wheel controls for the radio/CD
If someone can recommend a solution that does this, I would be very grateful.
And if the solution also supported the following, I'd be ecstatic!
* Lets me control the iPod with my steering wheel controls too!
* Has iPod convenience features, such as auto start/stop
* Provides an additional aux input
* Allows control of the iPod with the click wheel as well


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Since you're answering questions... (nimhrat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nimhrat* »_
I've been looking for an iPod solution that ideally:
* Lets me keep that CD changer
* Lets me keep my steering wheel controls for the radio/CD
If someone can recommend a solution that does this, I would be very grateful.


http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








+
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








the above combo will do just what you asked for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nimhrat (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: Since you're answering questions... ([email protected])*

Thank you!


----------



## doN_R6 (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: Since you're answering questions... (nimhrat)*

I currently have a sony cdx m620 aftermarket radio and I'm almost positive it does not have any AUX INPUTs and I do not have a CD changer installed. I want to hook up my Ipod to my radio. Do you carry anything devices that can hook up the ipod and charge it at the same time? Thanks!.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Since you're answering questions... (doN_R6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doN_R6* »_I Do you carry anything devices that can hook up the ipod and charge it at the same time? Thanks!.


this is the universal interface
its made to work with any radio that has rca inputs
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: Since you're answering questions... ([email protected])*

I'm researching for a friend with a beetle.
I'm wondering where's her connection to the CD changer (probably the trunk). 
Can I also have a list of your product that can plug into that port so that i don't have to remove her headunit?


----------



## mjmills (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Since you're answering questions... (Mud_Shui_Ah)*

i have the vw oem setup in my car, and have one or two little niggles, the first is that when i jump tracks using the standard buttons it always jumps 2 tracks at a time. The current playlist also plays a half second of the current track twice, and then changes playlist.
Other than that i love the device, the sound quality is great!
Is there any way of doing a firmware update to the ipod adapter, and would that fix the niggles?
Regards,
Matt


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm interested in getting an iPod interface for my wife's 2007 Eos with the premium radio/ 6 disc-in-dash changer. Will any of the adapters work with it? TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gogooma (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: can it be done??*

This thread is exactly what i was hoping to find!
I have a 2006 B6 Passat, with Navi/Satellite/Dynaudio and the 6cd changer in the glove box..
IDEALLY, I'd like to integrate my ipod with the following conditions (in order of priority):
1) Have a direct digital connection from my ipod to the stereo
2) Maintain full control of the ipod itself
3) Not have to disconnect the 6cd changer
4) Have control of the ipod thru the car stereo
5) Not have to disconnect the satellite radio
Is it possible to install the ipod with all of the above 5 things? And what equipment would i need? 
If not, what's the next best alternative (while giving consideration to the order of priority of the above conditions)? 
Thank you SO MUCH for any info you might have!!










_Modified by Gogooma at 10:43 PM 9-22-2006_


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

Christian, thanks for the help- placed my order for some parts..


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

AGAIN-- BIG ups to Christian and Enfig. I know they are right up the coast from me, but 2 times, same day processing, next day arrival of products..! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vagguy (Aug 12, 2006)

I know this is labeled the "VW" Ipod guide, but I need to find the right parts for my 2004 A4 with Symphony and factory satellite. Need something to control and charge the ipod. Any suggestion? Thanks


_Modified by Vagguy at 8:58 AM 10-3-2006_


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (Vagguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vagguy* »_I know this is labeled the "VW" Ipod guide, but I need to find the right parts for my 2004 A4 with Symphony and factory satellite. Need something to control and charge the ipod. Any suggestion? Thanks




Dan, maybe this, it's like what I got for my MKV.... so you'll know how to install it..









http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## Vagguy (Aug 12, 2006)

Well I don't have a glovebox changer connection that I know of, just trunk...will have to check again tonight.


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

97 mk3 oem tape deck with cd changer control...do you make a kit that'll work with that setup?


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (vdubfiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubfiend* »_97 mk3 oem tape deck with cd changer control...do you make a kit that'll work with that setup? 

Does it look like this?








I'm interested also


----------



## ChampWJ (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey I have a 2001 Jetta that has the radio in it just like the one a couple posts up. However I also have the VW Cd player mounted directly above the radio. Does the CD player plug into the Changer outlet on the radio? In my case, what would be a good economical way for me to play my ipod in my car?


----------



## ChampWJ (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (ChampWJ)*

???


----------



## janego (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm looking into doing just a normal mini-jack input (no iPod for me). Is this product the appropriate one? The Blitzsafe V.3A? Hooking into the trunk input for an '03 GTI with the stock Monsoon h/u.








If so... does anyone have install pictures from running the cable from the trunk to the front seat? Suggestions as to where to tuck it, etc?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (ChampWJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChampWJ* »_Hey I have a 2001 Jetta that has the radio in it just like the one a couple posts up. However I also have the VW Cd player mounted directly above the radio. Does the CD player plug into the Changer outlet on the radio? In my case, what would be a good economical way for me to play my ipod in my car?

for you, the pie VWr pcpod2 works great and allows you to keep your factory add on CD player
you'll acess the ipod by pressing the "select" button once you're in the cd changer mode of your radio
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (janego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *janego* »_I'm looking into doing just a normal mini-jack input (no iPod for me). Is this product the appropriate one? The Blitzsafe V.3A? Hooking into the trunk input for an '03 GTI with the stock Monsoon h/u.








If so... does anyone have install pictures from running the cable from the trunk to the front seat? Suggestions as to where to tuck it, etc?

that will work just fine, and you won't need to remove your radio
use these to adapt it to a 3.5mm headphone jack
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
note: you night want to use a rca patch cord to lengthen the audio leads becuase they have to be run from the trunk, or a behind the radio aux input might be easier 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
functionaly there is no difference between the trunk connection, or the behind the radio connection, just the connection ends are different


----------



## janego (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_that will work just fine, and you won't need to remove your radio
use these to adapt it to a 3.5mm headphone jack
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
note: you night want to use a rca patch cord to lengthen the audio leads becuase they have to be run from the trunk, or a behind the radio aux input might be easier 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
functionaly there is no difference between the trunk connection, or the behind the radio connection, just the connection ends are different

Thanks John! Is any grounding necessary for the trunk connection? I've seen a few posts mentioning some sort of buzzing problems when plugged into the trunk input.


----------



## eor (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: (janego)*

hi! eor has the following oem stereo:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
which setup would you recommend for it? i'm not running a changer or satellite nor do i plan to, but i would like to work the ipod from the head unit, if possible.
love,
eor


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (vdubfiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubfiend* »_97 mk3 oem tape deck with cd changer control...do you make a kit that'll work with that setup?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (janego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *janego* »_
Thanks John! Is any grounding necessary for the trunk connection? I've seen a few posts mentioning some sort of buzzing problems when plugged into the trunk input.

no, grounding isn't nesssiary, however the longer audio lines required to bring the interface the trunk can sometimes introduce audio noise (its pretty rare that they do)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (vdubfiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubfiend* »_97 mk3 oem tape deck with cd changer control...do you make a kit that'll work with that setup? 

most likely we don't have anything for your radio if your radio speaks "clarion" to the changer, however if you have have a bose headunit, or a headunit out of a 98+ car whe have audio inputs or ipod interfaces


----------



## Abbruzzesse (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

Need help, please. I went through Crutchfield (sorry, John), and ordered a Peripheral ipod adapter. Here's my mess: 
I have a 2003 VW Jetta Wagon with Monsoon.
I wanted one that didn't connect in the trunk (they screwed that up; told me to buy peripheral, charging me for the tools to take out the stereo; but they did not give me enough tools -- only 2.) So, they are sending me two more, but then in talking with tech support, the guy told me that it needs to be connected through the trunk. 
So, I started to do that today. I thought I found the connection for the cd changer in the back on the driver's side. It was flatter, and rectangular. However, all of the harnesses I recieved from crutchfield are fatter, boxier harnesses. Some of them: VW1, VW2, VW3, which I assume are supposed to fit all the models of Jetta in recent years. 
So, what gives? Should it connect in the back of the stereo? Do I need ANOTHER harness? Is the connection elsewhere, hidden in the back of my car? (I doubt it, as this connection was RIGHT THERE)
Many thanks


----------



## Abbruzzesse (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (Abbruzzesse)*

No. Wait. I figured it out. Crutchfield did send me what I needed. I needed the vw3 attachment (I did not have #1). THe sales guy did know, but two tech support people did NOT know. The Peripheral guide is also out of date, and makes no mention of the necessary harness; in fact, it says that the harness is not yet made. 
I was researching through discountcarstereo.com and they have great instruction and images -- that's how I finally figured this crap out. They had a link to the harness matrix. 
Also, so what they did do wrong (besides bad advice) was send me only two removal keys. So, once I get those, I should be good to go. 
SO, here's a question: how do I route the cable from behind the stereo out into the car with my 2003 Jetta? 
Thanks


_Modified by Abbruzzesse at 1:00 AM 11-7-2006_


----------



## xolo11 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

Ummmm, what do these items mean/stand for? Are they model numbers of connections for VW's? What type and year of VW do these parts connect to?








Personally, I have a 2002 VW Golf with the radio only (monsoon). It has the connection to a trunk mounted CD changer. I would like to know what would allow me to do the following;
1. connect directly to the back of the stereo
2. allow for skipping & fast forwarding of the tracks from the stereo face plate (and keep the Ipod charged)
3. be able to keep the CD changer and use it when the Ipod isn't attached
I would think that this should be achievable, but no one has submitted anything that says it is.
Also, does it matter what version of Ipod I have? If I go out and buy a newer 80Gig one, will I still be able to use this set-up and still be able to use my Nano?
Last thing I want to know, which is the most reliable unit? The one that works the best through the existing stereo system for controlling the Ipod?
Thanks

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I am going to fill this thread with all the info needed to choose the proper interface with your iPod.
1. Blitzsafe - VW/AUX DMX V.3
Blitzsafe - VW/AUX DMX V.3A
Blitzsafe - VW/AUX DMX V.5
P.I.E - VW-AUX
P.I.E - VWR-AUX
P.I.E - VW02-AUX
2.Blitzsafe VW/MLink1 V.3
Blitzsafe VW/MLink1 V.3A
Blitzsafe VW/MLink1 V.5

3.P.I.E - VW/PC-POD
P.I.E - VWR/PC-POD
P.I.E - VW02/PC-POD
4.P.I.E - VW/PC-POD2
P.I.E - VWR/PC-POD2
P.I.E - VW02/PC-POD2
5.USASpec - PA11-VW
6.Dension - VW-R
Dension - VW-T


----------



## Abbruzzesse (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (Abbruzzesse)*

I tried to fit the peripheral PXHVW3 to the back of my factory radio, and it did not fit. It's very close, but did not work. So, screw it. I'm done with it. This has been terrible. 
I am sending back my adaptor. I will be looking through enfig for a good one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (Abbruzzesse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Abbruzzesse* »_II am sending back my adaptor. I will be looking through enfig for a good one.


let us know how we can help you, also if you have any issues with the install call us up for tech support http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Herbal-T (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

I have a 2002.5 Jetta GLI with the Monsoon stereo system (no CD changer) and i was wondering if a Denison ICELINK Plus 120-VW-R will work with my system. Also, do you have any idea if it's pre-wired for a cd changer in the trunk, or is that something that goes car by car?


----------



## TDIIDman (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

I have a new Apple nano ipod and want to use it through an interface. I have a 2005.5 Jetta TDI witht the factory 6 disc CD changer and satellite radio and would like to be able to preserve the CD changer and satellite radio functions. My son tells me that the VW OEM interface has limitations, including the inability to select particular artists whose songs I want to play since the iPOD controls are not operative using it. What is my best interface option if I wish to be able to do virtually all of the things that the controls on the iPOD itself (particularly selecting an artist) allows one to do? I guess I just want to be able to maintain the iPOD's controls, but ti doesn't look like the POD2 unit sold by Enfig is compartible with the radio/CD changer/ SAT radio in a 2005.5 Jetta. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## kpytoi9 (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a 05.5 Jetta with the 6 disk in dash changer. Which products would work for my car. I want to be able to control it from the stereo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (Herbal-T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Herbal-T* »_I have a 2002.5 Jetta GLI with the Monsoon stereo system (no CD changer) and i was wondering if a Denison ICELINK Plus 120-VW-R will work with my system. Also, do you have any idea if it's pre-wired for a cd changer in the trunk, or is that something that goes car by car?

yes, it should, however its discontinued in the US
I'd recomend the newer DICE I-VW-R


----------



## Herbal-T (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

what is the difference between the discontinued denison and the newer DICE model? Is there anything big in terms of functionality? I bought the Denison off of ebay because it was a great deal, but if the DICE model is a big step up, it might be worth it.


----------



## jpcacosta (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Will the Blitzsafe V.3A work in my glovebox? I don't need to use the steering wheel controls, my ipod will be mounted on the dash. 
2006 Passat with Dynaudio and XM.
Thanks!



_Modified by jpcacosta at 8:04 PM 1-3-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (jpcacosta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jpcacosta* »_Will the Blitzsafe V.3A work in my glovebox? I don't need to use the steering wheel controls, my ipod will be mounted on the dash. 
2006 Passat with Dynaudio and XM.
Thanks!

yes it will work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Blitzsafe VW/M-LINK1 V.3A 








the V.3a is the easiest to install, and doesn't require a sat pass thru, its made to connect to the glovebox mounted CD changer port of your car


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (Herbal-T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Herbal-T* »_what is the difference between the discontinued denison and the newer DICE model? Is there anything big in terms of functionality? I bought the Denison off of ebay because it was a great deal, but if the DICE model is a big step up, it might be worth it.

The dice unit features a more user friendly interface comapred to the Dension, in addition it features an auxialary input to allow you to connect a second audio source
the dice also is a currently produced product and it features a full warrenty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maddenbowler (Dec 17, 2006)

will the PIE VW/PC-POD2 
"Audio, Charging & Track +/- iPod interface" plug into the back of my headunit?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (maddenbowler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maddenbowler* »_will the PIE VW/PC-POD2 
"Audio, Charging & Track +/- iPod interface" plug into the back of my headunit?


what car do you have?


----------



## schmuck (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
most likely we don't have anything for your radio if your radio speaks "clarion" to the changer, however if you have have a bose headunit, or a headunit out of a 98+ car whe have audio inputs or ipod interfaces 

how does one tell if it is bose of clarion? remove it?
I have a 1998 GTI but the head unit looks just like the one pictured from the 97, at least while looking at the face of it. I want to add an aux audio input to the changer in on the head unit (I have prewired changer controls and no changer), and do not care about control of it - this isn't for an ipod.
edit - maybe I should have put this in a different post, sorry. I see other threads that say yes there is something and no there isn't, just want to get this cleared up.


_Modified by schmuck at 9:01 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## Spickerson (Dec 28, 2006)

I am debateing if i should put the Dice i-VW-R into my '07 Rabbit with 6-disc indash; my main concern is will it display text on the headunit? Or am i better of putting in my pioneer in from my old car?
I would really like to keep the factory HU, as long as it has text display. If the Dice i-VW-R cant do it, is there anonther unit that can?
TIA


----------



## Cee-dub (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

:: 2002 Golf
:: single-DIN Monsoon head unit
+ add-on single-DIN factory in-dash CD player
: already pre-wired to the trunk for a CD changer (but I'd rather connect directly to the head unit)
: want to control iPod from the iPod (not through steering wheel or head unit)
Would you recommend the Blitzsafe VW/M-LINK1 V.3A? Something else?
Would my in-dash CD player have to be disconnected?
Thanks!








My stuff looks like this (my head unit has slightly different buttons surrounding the volume knob -- separate FADE & BAL buttons and no MID -- but I assume they are otherwise identical):


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Cee-dub)*

Do you want to control it off the radio or just the iPod?


----------



## Cee-dub (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Do you want to control it off the radio or just the iPod?

From the iPod. Although if there is a unit that allows basic radio controls on top of that (with iPod controls remaining active 100% of time),I'd be interested too. Depending on extra $. Thanks.


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Cee-dub)*

I have an 01 with the monsoon headunit and single cd player (pictured above)
i also have the PIE vw/pc-pod2, I connect the adapter to the rear cd changer plug and plug in my ipod, but the ipod doesnt register that its plugged in, and the cd player does not see the cd changer. Ive tried disconnecting the battery several times to no avail.
should i get a multimeter and probe the connections back there? Its such a simple setup i cant see how i could be missing anything, all the plugs are.. plugged... and everything looks perfectly alright. 
when the car is off and i plug in the ipod should it charge or do i have to turn on the radio first, also will it charge even if it doesnt register that the cd changer is connceted?
any input would be appriciated


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Tetzuoe)*

based on the info you're providing me with I belive that the CD changer connection is disconnected behind your radio
remove the add-on cd changer and make sure its connected to the cd changer plug


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ill check it out and edit the post with results, thanks for all the help!








ok so i poppped off the head unit finally, and well everything was plugged in, then in a stroke of genius i removed the cd player (since it has the changer button on it in the first place







), and much to my roaring ah hah the blue plug was unplugged. 
connected it and instantly i was listening to music off of the ipod (i had already sorted out my playlists)
good stuff, now i can hide the cable







thanks for the assistance!
why in the world would they not plug in that cable? its kinda short but still.


_Modified by Tetzuoe at 1:29 AM 3-13-2007_


----------



## mikos (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

I just joined the forums and this thread was very helpful but I've not found the right combination here yet








My wife just got her 07 GTI with the OEM in dash Nav Radio and an external CD Changer. What is the most functional iPod interface she can get that will allow her to keep the CD Changer and control the iPod thorugh the radio and steering wheel?

thanks
Mike


----------



## GTIMacV (Nov 4, 2006)

I have a 07 GTI with Navigation and Sirius. What iPod adapter do I need that will let me keep Sat Radio and let me control the iPod from the radio/steering wheel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (mikos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikos* »_I just joined the forums and this thread was very helpful but I've not found the right combination here yet








My wife just got her 07 GTI with the OEM in dash Nav Radio and an external CD Changer. What is the most functional iPod interface she can get that will allow her to keep the CD Changer and control the iPod thorugh the radio and steering wheel?

thanks
Mike


The Dension gateway 400 is the best solution to your requirements
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








however if she's looking for a bit more budget concious solution, she can use this:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








and still keep the CD changer so long as she's okay with not having control of the ipod from the radio


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (GTIMacV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMacV* »_I have a 07 GTI with Navigation and Sirius. What iPod adapter do I need that will let me keep Sat Radio and let me control the iPod from the radio/steering wheel.

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








+
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








will do exactly what you've requested pluss give you an extra auxialary input to which you can connect any audio device


----------



## mikos (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

Thanks I just ordered the icelink 400
Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (mikos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikos* »_Thanks I just ordered the icelink 400
Mike









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ewoo (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi, I got received the PIE VW02 (AUX) that I ordered from Enfig This weekend, I test fitted the unit but was unable to switch the source from my HU to the Aux interface. My HU is the "VW Premium 7" (Mk5) with 6-CD built-in
changer. I pressed the CD button in variety of sequence a few times but was unable to get to the AUX input. Am I missing something?
BTW, where's a good ground near the HU?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (ewoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ewoo* »_Hi, I got received the PIE VW02 (AUX) that I ordered from Enfig This weekend, I test fitted the unit but was unable to switch the source from my HU to the Aux interface. My HU is the "VW Premium 7" (Mk5) with 6-CD built-in
changer. I pressed the CD button in variety of sequence a few times but was unable to get to the AUX input. Am I missing something?
BTW, where's a good ground near the HU?

THe radio itself is the best ground. Try disconnecting the radio for a few minutes to reset it. Call us up for more help.


----------



## ewoo (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
THe radio itself is the best ground. Try disconnecting the radio for a few minutes to reset it. Call us up for more help.


Great. I'll give that a shot.


----------



## SCGTI86 (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (ewoo)*

what would work for my 03 GTI single monsoon unit with no changer? Also where would this put my Ipod physically, by the glovebox? can I pull it through anywhere else? Thanks.


----------



## ewoo (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_... Try disconnecting the radio for a few minutes to reset it. Call us up for more help.


Didn't work. I removed and disconnected the HU overnight. Somehow all my presets were all there. Doesn't detect the AUX adapter either. Weird.
Any other ideas?


----------



## J[email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (SCGTI86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SCGTI86* »_what would work for my 03 GTI single monsoon unit with no changer? 

just to clarify the radio you have, you have a double din monsoon radio with both a CD player and a tape deck, right?
assuming thats the radio you have (it should be as thats what came stock in the car, just the wording of your request is a bit confusing)
you can use the following products:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








or
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








or
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








or
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








all units will have about 3' of ipod cable which is plenty to run to the glovebox and have some slack so that the passenger, or driver may hold the ipod
some people choose to mount their ipods on the dash
for your car you'd need these 2 parts:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html









and 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








whichever interface you choose, you'll need a set or radio removal tools
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
[http://enfigcarstereo.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/media/42ND_42_002.jpg/IMG]
if you're looking for recomendations I'd suggest the USA SPEC pa11VW6 [IMG]http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShutYourHatch (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Which is the easiest to install, and why do you reccomend the one you did?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (ShutYourHatch)*

They all install the same. THe dice is the best one becasue it has the most options.


----------



## muji (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

hey there enfig. i have a 2003 Golf with double-din Monsoon stereo, no CD changer installed but it is prewired.
i've looked through all your units and have few questions:
1) DICE i-VW-R or -T, do they steal control from the iPod itself? Description page doesn't have the handy feature chart that PIE units did.
2) USA Spec PA11-VW - can you only chg the direct vs playlist mode during install?
I ask as I noticed when looking through the PIE units that there were models that controlled iPod via stereo, and another that left control at the iPod.
I'm looking for a combination -- majority of the control would be via iPod display, for album selection etc. But I'd also like the option to hit forward/back to skip through individual tracks. Are either of the 2 units above capable?
Many thanks!


----------



## EuroJettaGuy (Apr 9, 2006)

This forum seems to be very helpful. I have a couple questions.
I have a 99' mkIII glx with bose system, I really want to integrate my iPod, I dont have the 6 disc changer anymore, just the iPod through the tape deck. Can you point me to the correct items I would need to integrate the iPod through the bose headunit?


----------



## muji (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (muji)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muji* »_1) DICE i-VW-R or -T, do they steal control from the iPod itself? Description page doesn't have the handy feature chart that PIE units did.

Nevermind. I just found the link to the DICE documentation PDF on your website and it explained it. For those interested, the DICE has 2 modes selectable, and neither steal control from the iPod -- modes determine how much interaction and control to give the radio, like whether or not to try displaying text of song/album title on the radio face. 
Just ordered one!


----------



## jmess5 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (EuroJettaGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroJettaGuy* »_This forum seems to be very helpful. I have a couple questions.
I have a 99' mkIII glx with Bose system, I really want to integrate my iPod, I don't have the 6 disc changer anymore, just the iPod through the tape deck. Can you point me to the correct items I would need to integrate the iPod through the Bose head-unit?

Same boat here: I have a '98 GLX (Bose) and want to know what options I might have to added an ipod or a Phat-noise/Box system.
I already have an OEM CD changer in the Jetta, but recently installed an Audi Phat-noise system in our A6 (replaced CD changer) and absolutely love the factory integration. Is anything like that available for a Mk III Bose head-unit?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (jmess5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmess5* »_
Same boat here: I have a '98 GLX (Bose) and want to know what options I might have to added an ipod or a Phat-noise/Box system.
I already have an OEM CD changer in the Jetta, but recently installed an Audi Phat-noise system in our A6 (replaced CD changer) and absolutely love the factory integration. Is anything like that available for a Mk III Bose head-unit? 

using this adapter: 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








its possible to connect any early mk4 interface to the factory bose headunit. (units that fit the 1999 to 2001 MK4)
the connection is made behind the headunit and is convient for installing ipod interfaces such as :
[URL+http://enfigcarstereo.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/VW_MLINK1_V3.html]BlitzSafe VW/M-LINK1 V.3[/URL]








or more complex interfaces like the PIE unit that will allow track control from the radio as well

PIE VWR/PC-POD2 








using our adapter, one could use a phatbox system, however you'll need the CD Changer cable running from the radio to the phatbox as well


----------



## jmess5 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
using our adapter, one could use a phat-box system, however you'll need the CD Changer cable running from the radio to the phat-box as well


I already have the changer cable in place being used w/my existing CD changer, so I would only need the last adapter (pictured)? Would it just be used in-line between the radio and CD cable?








This is not really my area of expertise, so please bear w/me as I try to understand the fundamentals of theses adapters.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (jmess5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmess5* »_
I already have the changer cable in place being used w/my existing CD changer.

being a 98 I'm pretty sure you car cannot connect to a phatbox with factory CD changer harness
the easy way to tell is to take a pic of your cd changer harness where it connects to the CD changer in your trunk and post it here and I'll let you know your options based on what you show me


----------



## jmess5 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

13-pin round (3x4)+1


----------



## jmess5 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
being a 98 I'm pretty sure you car cannot connect to a phatbox with factory CD changer harness
the easy way to tell is to take a pic of your cd changer harness where it connects to the CD changer in your trunk and post it here and I'll let you know your options based on what you show me

Same size/shaped plug that is currently in my '00 A6 (which has a Phatnoise connected to it (and working) right now.


----------



## jmess5 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

13-pinner


----------



## whammie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

John,
Any news on the new Denison Gateway 500 for VWs? I have an 06 Touareg with the DVD NAV and would like to keep my 6 disc changer option more for the sake that its there not that I really will use it. Kind of a mental thing!


----------



## diacronic (Apr 20, 2007)

I own a 2001 Golf GTI with the single DIN Tape Only player. I have the CD changer hook-up in the rear, but no CD changer. I would like to hook up an Ipod and have it in possibly the armrest or glovebox and was wondering what would be the best way to go about that. 
I assume a BlitzSafe VW/M-LINK1 V.3 would be a way to go, but was not too sure.


----------



## jmess5 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
being a 98 I'm pretty sure you car cannot connect to a phatbox with factory CD changer harness

CORRRECTION! I had to re-mount the Phatnoise player in my A6 over the w/e. So while it was out anyway, I tried it in my '98 Jetta (w/OEM Bose head-unit) and it WORKS!







They both share the same CD changer plug (round 13 pinner). And all of the controls seems to work just as they do w/the Symphony I Bose head-unit in the Audi.








Maybe it's time for someone the correct the application guides for these units to include 1998 Jetta's w/the OEM Bose headunits?
I wish someone had tried this years ago. I would have saved me a lot of aggravation and research.


----------



## GTIFrew (Jul 7, 2004)

I picked up the PIE VW-AUX, and am trying to connect it to the cd changer jack in the hatch of my GTI (Double Din). PIEs instructions direct you to connect it to the jack in the hatch, turn on the accessory (ipod), turn the car on, and switch to cd changer, but mine just tells me "no changer". Am I missing something? Do I need to do something with vag com to enable the changer first?
thanks


----------



## veedubgli02 (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: can it be done?? (Gogooma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gogooma* »_This thread is exactly what i was hoping to find!
I have a 2006 B6 Passat, with Navi/Satellite/Dynaudio and the 6cd changer in the glove box..
IDEALLY, I'd like to integrate my ipod with the following conditions (in order of priority):
1) Have a direct digital connection from my ipod to the stereo
2) Maintain full control of the ipod itself
3) Not have to disconnect the 6cd changer
4) Have control of the ipod thru the car stereo
5) Not have to disconnect the satellite radio
Is it possible to install the ipod with all of the above 5 things? And what equipment would i need? 
If not, what's the next best alternative (while giving consideration to the order of priority of the above conditions)? 
Thank you SO MUCH for any info you might have!!









_Modified by Gogooma at 10:43 PM 9-22-2006_

Was this question answered? I didn't see a reply to this in the thread. My gf has the same exact car/set up and the same exact priorities. What is the best solution? Thanks!


----------



## vtec99 (May 30, 2007)

Newbie here...
I have a 2001 Jetta 
Double Din (CD /Casste but no cd changer)
Which PIE system should I get in order to control my ipod from the OEM system ?
PIE VWR/PC-POD2 ??
I am not sure what kind of CD changer connector I have (8 pin or 13 pin ??)
and What kind of CD player removal kit i need
Thanks


----------



## iGuyute (Nov 2, 2004)

What do you think of the Harmon Kardon Drive + Play? Also, what extra stuff is needed for install and how hard would a glove box install be?
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (iGuyute)*

I like it and I sell it. But in a VW there is really no place to put the controller. THe display can be done.


----------



## iGuyute (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What do you think about the possibility of doing some sort of steering wheel mod for the remote?


----------



## cidsamuth (May 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

With an in dash 6 disk changer and satellite radio for a 2006 Jetta GLI, can an auxiliary audio source be added without losing the satellite radio?
I see your "sat pass" adaptor, but will the PIT VW02-aux work with the in dash AM/FM/Sirius 6-CD radio?



_Modified by cidsamuth at 6:56 PM 6-18-2007_


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: (jmess5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmess5* »_CORRRECTION! I had to re-mount the Phatnoise player in my A6 over the w/e. So while it was out anyway, I tried it in my '98 Jetta (w/OEM Bose head-unit) and it WORKS!







They both share the same CD changer plug (round 13 pinner). And all of the controls seems to work just as they do w/the Symphony I Bose head-unit in the Audi.








Maybe it's time for someone the correct the application guides for these units to include 1998 Jetta's w/the OEM Bose headunits?
I wish someone had tried this years ago. I would have saved me a lot of aggravation and research.









You're my freakin' hero! I'm gonna buy a Phatbox now.


----------



## jmess5 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (FatSean)*

Go for it! I bought both of ours on eBay for $150 and $200. Cheaper than an Ipod and the factory integration w/the voice prompts is seamless.


----------



## newcider (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

I have a 2003 jetta with Monsoon 6-disc capable head unit
I would like MAXIMUM control over 30g ipod thru the radio head unit and steeringwheel controls
radio display would be nice, too
i'm using a pie (enfig) now, but get tired poking the seek button to advance tracks!
what's the latest?


----------



## GTIERDone (Jun 29, 2007)

I have an 07 GTi with the double din 6 disk in dash and Sat radio (also has the aux in in the glove box)
I'm looking for something that lets me retain the steering wheel controls (with the possibility of navigating play lists maybe as well) 
I think the one I want is the Dice i-VW-R with the sat passthrough, does it sound like I am on the right path?


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (GTIERDone)*

early 07 Passat with the pull down CD changer in the glove box, looking for a unit that will plug directly into the CD changer adapter but also work the Ipod through the radio itself.
car has an indash 6 CD changer with sat. radio!


----------



## jmess5 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (GoVdubSPEEDGo)*

Two words for you guys...
PHAT NOISE!
http://www.phatnoise.com/vw/
Should integrate nicely w/most VW/Audi head-units...
http://www.phatnoise.com/vw/compatible.htm
_Oops! Sorry just read the fine print._
"Additional comments: PhatNoise Digital Media players are not available for Phaeton, models with DVD navigation systems, Jetta's 2005.5+, Passat's 2006+, Golf & GTI 2006.5+."


_Modified by jmess5 at 4:20 PM 7-9-2007_


----------



## Da Stroker (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

Like so many before me, I have learned a lot already from this forum, but want to make doubly sure before I pull the trigger:
I have a Canadian 2006 Jetta with the 6-disc in-dash cd player and the multi-function wheel, but no satellite radio...my HU face has a 'MIX' button, not 'SAT'. And there's no AUX jack in the glove compartment, even though I think they offered that later in my model year. I can't figure out from my owner's manual how you would select anything other than the 6-disc or the radio. I want to hook up my iPod but do not want the limited functionality and playlists of the OEM setup. 
Must haves:
-Retain all current functions of the in-dash CD player and standard AM/FM radio.
-control the iPod from the iPod itself, with full access to all files, playlists, settings, folders, etc. that I would have outside of the car.
-have it wired up so I can access the iPod from the driver's and passenger's seat 
-no bracket on the dash (lease car, gotta keep it neat and tidy). In the ashtray in front of the stick is ideal, could live with wire dangling out of the glove compartment.
-Analog i.e. headphone-jack-quality sound is good enough (as long as it is better than the crap radio transmitter I have now)
Nice to haves which I would pay for but are not critical:
-Any sort of control from the wheel
-Any sort of readout on the HU display
-Charging and / or digital audio connection
Based on all this I think I need the Dice Electronics i-VW-R. Am I right? Let me know and I'll send Enfig my credit card number.
Thanks.


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I like it and I sell it. But in a VW there is really no place to put the controller. THe display can be done.


Following on from the drive+play questions, I would need to buy an aux in plug wouldn't I?
I already have a drive+play unit I picked up cheaply in a store sale and I was looking at placing the controller either in the centre console near the handbrake, or, being a 3dr there would be room to place it on the door behind the auto window controls. I reckon both locations would be okay.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Note: Australian spec GTIs have the RCD 500 headunit and no aux plug in the glovebox, we still have the light in there.
Crappy pic of headunit below...










_Modified by minigolf at 10:09 AM 7-17-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (minigolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minigolf* »_
Following on from the drive+play questions, I would need to buy an aux in plug wouldn't I?

yes you will, I'd recomend this product:
The Pie VW02aux


----------



## docsdaname14 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I just recently bought a 2007 Jetta with an iPod in the arm rest (if I wanted a black Jetta I could only get the iPod dock with out an AUX in the glove compartment). I like the dock and don't mind using the playlists off the radio, however I would like to hardwire my PNP Sirius Starmate Replay. Is there a way to do this through the ipod dock or do I have to take apart my radio. I would like to do this as cheaply as possible. Otherwise I guess my only other option is to use the FM modulator for Sirius.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (docsdaname14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *docsdaname14* »_I just recently bought a 2007 Jetta with an iPod in the arm rest (if I wanted a black Jetta I could only get the iPod dock with out an AUX in the glove compartment). I like the dock and don't mind using the playlists off the radio, however I would like to hardwire my PNP Sirius Starmate Replay. Is there a way to do this through the ipod dock or do I have to take apart my radio. I would like to do this as cheaply as possible. Otherwise I guess my only other option is to use the FM modulator for Sirius.
Thanks in advance.

does your radio have the "aux" feature
if so what happens when you press aux


----------



## docsdaname14 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

John,
I don't believe I have an aux button, my factory installed iPod adaptor works off the CD.


----------



## Les24GTI (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (docsdaname14)*

07 GTI w/ nav..is there a ipod setup i can see the playlists/tracks on the nav and/or info screen on the dash...currently using the aux in the glove..any ideas are welcome..


----------



## Da Stroker (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

OK...so far I've gotten my DICE i-VW-R, torn my 2006 Jetta dash apart, plugged everything in to test. I have a few problems I hope someone (enfig?) can help with:
-Where do I physically put the DICE box? The vehicle specific cable I have is not long enough to run the box into the glove compartment. Noone mentions tis in the DIY threads cause they are all installing just a cable. Can you suggest a good spot for the MkV? Velcro tape behind the dash somewhere?
-When I hook up the iPod, I can hear the sound fine, but the screen of the iPod jumps right to "OK to disconnect" - I can't see the menus / folders etc. on the iPod or use the iPod controls. Any ideas on how to clear this up?
-What do I hook the ground wire up to? The manual shows Mk4 radio, but not sure for my MkV.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Da Stroker (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (Da Stroker)*

Fixed the iPod screen readout problem with a firmware update, and I think I should be able to ground to one of the small screws on the back of the HU...still need help with a good suggestion for location / attachment of the DICE box. Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (Da Stroker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Da Stroker* »_Fixed the iPod screen readout problem with a firmware update, and I think I should be able to ground to one of the small screws on the back of the HU...still need help with a good suggestion for location / attachment of the DICE box. Thanks again!

the dice box has 2 small screw grommets on it, I'd suggest using small zip ties to secure it to a wiring harness or dash support out of the way behind the radio


----------



## docsdaname14 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I just checked again this weekend, my '07 Jetta does not have an aux button, just FM/AM and CD (functions for my CD and ipod). Can I split the ipod adaptor and add an AUX input to my system's radio (w/ the OEM ipod adaptor)? I'd rather just add a AUX option rather than buying another ipod adaptor if possible. I live in Jersey if you are able to install it. The other issue is would I be able to freely switch between my Sirius PNP and ipod if they are both working off the CD button?
Thanks again....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (docsdaname14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *docsdaname14* »_Can I split the ipod adaptor and add an AUX input to my system's radio (w/ the OEM ipod adaptor)? I'd rather just add a AUX option rather than buying another ipod adaptor if possible.

the only way to keep the stock VW ipod adapter and have an additional auxilary input is if your car came factory equipped with SAT and you choose to use the SAT port as an aux instead
the best adpter that will perform the functions you need would be the  DICE I-VW-R
it will replace your factory adapter with an eaisier to use ipod interface as well as give you an Auxi input to which you can connect your portable SAT radio, you will be able to swich from your ipod to your aux input easily from your radio controls
the install of the I-VW-R is completly plug and play, if you like we can do the install for you, please call or e-mail us to set up an apointment


----------



## docsdaname14 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the reply, I'm assuming that my ipod OEM connector will work fine with the DICE unit (no need to be ripping out wires in the center console or under the arm rest). Also, would this be a better (more cheap alternative) for my situation....http://www.diceelectronics.com/Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=DETEST01&Category_Code=AUX
since I should have all of the cabling from my OEM ipod?
if you guys can purchase and install that, I'd be all over it!


----------



## sillyrabbitaz (Aug 1, 2007)

i have an 01 vr6 gti just added an ipod setup i have the 2din setup (i think has cd and tape) well i first tryed to plug it in to the cd player plug(on the top din) and when i hit the round button to the left the light for cd changer would come on then shut off but never play any ipod @ all. than i took the cd player blue plug out of the back of the tape deck and put the ipod blue plug in and it worked! but now i cant use the cd player

















































will there be a day i can use the cd player ever agan and have the i pod playing
thx


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (docsdaname14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *docsdaname14* »_Thanks for the reply, I'm assuming that my ipod OEM connector will work fine with the DICE unit (no need to be ripping out wires in the center console or under the arm rest).

it is possible to reuse your stock wiring and insatll the dice brain, however Dice would want you to use their radio harness and ipod cable, if you'd like us to do the install please call or e-mail us to set up an apointment (if we do the install we will use the dice harnesses) if you choose to do the install yourself you can use whatever harness works better for you

_Quote, originally posted by *docsdaname14* »_Also, would this be a better (more cheap alternative) for my situation....http://www.diceelectronics.com/Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=DETEST01&Category_Code=AUX

no, that product is designed to connect to an aftermarket radio with an auxilary input, it won't directly connect to your car and it won't let you control your ipod from the radio or steering wheel controls


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (nomorehonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nomorehonda* »_ will there be a day i can use the cd player ever agan and have the i pod playing
thx























what you want to do is possible, however the add on cd player in the front of your car is a bit picky about which interfaces it will work with, what unit are you using?


----------



## sillyrabbitaz (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

a cheep axxis kit


_Modified by nomorehonda at 11:34 PM 8-15-2007_


----------



## sillyrabbitaz (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (nomorehonda)*

what can i use to keep it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (nomorehonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nomorehonda* »_what can i use to keep it?

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








this works well with the add on cd player http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reef150 (Aug 16, 2007)

I've read through the thread, but may have missed the recommendation for my particular config....
`07 Passat Wolfsburg w/ in-dash changer & Sirius SAT, and (currently) the Aux input. What is the best iPod integration option- the Dice unit?
thks...


----------



## pat242 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: (reef150)*

can anyone help me with this problem? I have installed a blitzsafe onto my double din headunit on my mk4 jetta. Heres the breakdown:
-The ipod integration works fine, so I am able to play music through the ipod.
-The in dash CD player works.
-However, the radio is totally disfunctional! Not one station works on the radio, and I have no clue why! All i hear is static, regardless of where i tune in.
-I installed the unit a couple of months ago, but this has been the first time since I have tried listening to the radio. The only thing I can think of is that my ground connection is screwing things up? I connected the ground wire to one of the many screws on the back of the head unit's aluminum/metal framing.








What could be wrong?


_Modified by pat242 at 2:25 PM 8-18-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (reef150)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reef150* »_I've read through the thread, but may have missed the recommendation for my particular config....
`07 Passat Wolfsburg w/ in-dash changer & Sirius SAT, and (currently) the Aux input. What is the best iPod integration option- the Dice unit?
thks...

the dice I-VW-R would be a good solution
connecting the dice unit will disable the factory aux input, however the dice unit will have its own aux input you can use for all your non ipod needs
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








you'll also want to use the sat pass thru to keep your sat radio functional
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (pat242)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat242* »_can anyone help me with this problem? I have installed a blitzsafe onto my double din headunit on my mk4 jetta. Heres the breakdown:
-The ipod integration works fine, so I am able to play music through the ipod.
-The in dash CD player works.
-However, the radio is totally disfunctional! Not one station works on the radio, and I have no clue why! All i hear is static, regardless of where i tune in.
-I installed the unit a couple of months ago, but this has been the first time since I have tried listening to the radio. The only thing I can think of is that my ground connection is screwing things up? I connected the ground wire to one of the many screws on the back of the head unit's aluminum/metal framing.








What could be wrong?

_Modified by pat242 at 2:25 PM 8-18-2007_

I'm sorry to hear you're having problems, my suggestion would be to connect the ground to the wire under the black rubber nub to the screw located there
however based on your description, I belive that you antenna has been disconnected in the reinstalation of your radio, pull your radio out, verify the antenna connection


----------



## ninjohn (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

I ordered a Blitzsafe VW/MLink1 V.3A from Enfig for my '06 Passat. I received it this week and attached it to the CD changer port in the glove compartment. My iPod works as expected, but there is a chiming whirr background noise. After reseating the cable and trying a different iPod, I discovered the the noise occurs even when the iPod is disconnected and also occurs regardless of whether the ignition is on or off. The tone does not seem to change with acceleration when the car is running. I recorded a sample of the noise. Link to the sample below:
http://www.ninjohn.com/whirr.mp3 .
Power line filter? Ground loop isolator? Young priest/old priest?
regards, 
j.


----------



## misterbee (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks to John for helping us all sort out our iPod puzzles. Mine is a 2004 New Beetle convertible. It has the OEM Monsoon, am/fm and cassette in the dash, and a cd changer in the armrest. I would like to preserve the use of the CD changer, is that possible with my setup?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (misterbee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misterbee* »_I would like to preserve the use of the CD changer, is that possible with my setup?

thats possible in one of two ways, is controling the ipod from your radio an important feature to you?


----------



## fastwagen (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

any updates on an integration kit that will display track titles on an mk5 premium radio? (indash changer) other options?


----------



## less steger (Sep 8, 2004)

have an 2008 r32 and was wondering what you have for it both ipod and or blue tooth


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (less steger)*

for ipod only I'd suggest the Dice I-VW-R
Link to Dice I-VW-R








then for bluetooth you can use a parrot bluetooth kit with the propper steering wheel control module
or, if you'd like to have one product that does both, you can get:
Dension gateway 100
+
Dension bluetooth adpater


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just to let all you crazy up to date people with iPhones...
These kits do work to allow ipod control on the phone, and do not throw error messages on the phone.
I have a Kenwood deck in my 2001 GLX that throws a "not recognized accesory connected" code. These kits just use the audio, and allow all control as long as the kits don't make you have to play playlists like the factory kit.


----------



## kujain (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (kaputsport)*

This is a great thread - thanks to all who have contributed here. I have been looking for this information for quite a while.
Though I have gone through this whole thread, just to be safe, I would like to ask my specific q. here :
I have a Passat 2006 with factory installed XM/in-dash 6 cd changer/CD player. I am not sure this has an 12-pin AUX connector in the glove compt as I haven't checked, but I believe it does.
I need to get my 1st-gen ipod (yeah...that ancient!) working with it.
What would you suggest as the cheapest way to connect it ? I probably wont get a device which allows control from the HU since this ipod only has a firewire port, but thats fine.
Also will it disable the XM radio and/or the CD-changer ?
Thanks !!


_Modified by kujain at 8:32 PM 9-19-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (kujain)*

Went thru all 5-pages and couldn't find this combo:
*'04 New Beetle convertible with Monsoon cassette HU














and armrest mounted OEM 6 disk CD changer.*

I want to keep the changer and put the iPod in the glove box. 
In case ur wondering, I'm keeping this HU because NO ONE IN THE WORLD WOULD WANT TO STEAL IT.


----------



## Cameron_Talley (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Hi, I read through the entire thread but didn't see exactly what I wanted/needed mentioned. Here's the application I want:
I've got an iPod Touch on order. After 3.5 years with a 3G iPod and Griffin iTrip, i want a wired connection. I have a 1998 New Beetle with a CD changer in the trunk. Here's my needs:
-Price: Under $100 if at all possible
-would like to connect to CD changer connection in the trunk and run the wire up to the front passenger cupholder...Don't want to remove the radio! Don't want to drill any holes.
-Don't care about controlling anything from the radio..will keep all control on iPod Touch.
-Don't care about retaining CD changer (seeing as I could always plug it back in) 
Essentially, I want to uplug the CD changer (but leave it mounted in case I want to plug it back in), plug in a cable and run the cable to the front, and go. No frills needed. Oh, and obviously it needs to work with the Touch, though I don't know why it wouldn't.
Thanks for your help...this thread has already gotten me started down the right path!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Went thru all 5-pages and couldn't find this combo:
*'04 New Beetle convertible with Monsoon cassette HU














and armrest mounted OEM 6 disk CD changer.*

I want to keep the changer and put the iPod in the glove box. 
In case ur wondering, I'm keeping this HU because NO ONE IN THE WORLD WOULD WANT TO STEAL IT.









BUMPPPP!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Cameron_Talley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cameron_Talley* »_Hi, I read through the entire thread but didn't see exactly what I wanted/needed mentioned. Here's the application I want:
I've got an iPod Touch on order. After 3.5 years with a 3G iPod and Griffin iTrip, i want a wired connection. I have a 1998 New Beetle with a CD changer in the trunk. Here's my needs:
-Price: Under $100 if at all possible
-would like to connect to CD changer connection in the trunk and run the wire up to the front passenger cupholder...Don't want to remove the radio! Don't want to drill any holes.
-Don't care about controlling anything from the radio..will keep all control on iPod Touch.
-Don't care about retaining CD changer (seeing as I could always plug it back in) 
Essentially, I want to uplug the CD changer (but leave it mounted in case I want to plug it back in), plug in a cable and run the cable to the front, and go. No frills needed. Oh, and obviously it needs to work with the Touch, though I don't know why it wouldn't.
Thanks for your help...this thread has already gotten me started down the right path!

you'll need this:
Blitzsafe mlink
and 
the extension cable to run the cable from the trunk up


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Went thru all 5-pages and couldn't find this combo:
*'04 New Beetle convertible with Monsoon cassette HU














and armrest mounted OEM 6 disk CD changer.*

I want to keep the changer and put the iPod in the glove box. 
In case ur wondering, I'm keeping this HU because NO ONE IN THE WORLD WOULD WANT TO STEAL IT.









you'll want to use this:
Dension Gateway 400


----------



## fastwagen (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

im looking for some info. i've got an 07 rabbit with premium in dash 6 cd changer... i'm looking for an integration kit that will charge the ipod & still be able to control via the clickwheel & the HU. also, what happens to the in dash changer? will i loose operation of it or one of the "cds". my car is equipped with an aux in.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you'll want to use this:
Dension Gateway 400









Sammy Davis Jesus!








How come everyone else gets hooked up with adapters priced between 49.99-149.99 and mine's 299.99?


----------



## Cameron_Talley (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you'll need this:
Blitzsafe mlink
and 
the extension cable to run the cable from the trunk up

Thanks, I think that looks exactly like what I want....Do you (or anyone else) know if it still works with the new iPod Touch, though? Or maybe the iPhone, since they are so similar....Thanks againf for the help!


----------



## gavinl (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (ShutYourHatch)*

Guys,
I have just been given an Neo iOn Ipod connector with a VW head unit lead.
The connector is identical to the blue plug in the picture above, can you tell me what my unit is compatable with please









Thanks, Gavinl


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Cameron_Talley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cameron_Talley* »_
Thanks, I think that looks exactly like what I want....Do you (or anyone else) know if it still works with the new iPod Touch, though? Or maybe the iPhone, since they are so similar....Thanks againf for the help!

the blitzsafe is compatable with both the iphone, and the ipod touch


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sent you an IM John http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dscottf (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Greetings,
I just bought a 2002.5 Jetta (Mk IV) which has a double-din monsoon with steering wheel controls
I need to add an ipod interface.
I use both Gen 5 ipod and an iphone
My needs are as follows:
I must be able to control the ipod from the ipod itself (podcasts are not in playlists, so most on-headunit interfaces don't work well)
I would like to use the steering-wheel controls for ffwd/rewind and or next/previous track (I can live without that) but I don't want them to do anything with playlists
I want to use the dock connector/aux out, not the headphone jack. The ipod/iphone should charge as well (5v or 12v?)
It looks like one of the DICE units will do this, but I am unable to confirm from this thread
With a cassette adapter, I have an intolerable amount of interfearance from the GSM radio in the phone (intermittant audio noise). Are the direct links better on the monsoon?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (dscottf)*

I belive I spoke to you earlier today, but in answer to your question I belive the DICE unit used in the "simple" mode will best suit your needs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dendman (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

So I did the connection of an OEM VW ipod adapter to 2006 Passat. It took me about 2 hours because of that brown ground cable. After 1 1/2 hours and help from a relative and alot of help from this forum I pulled it out. BTW I fried the 15V fuse for the radio. Remember to remove it.
The only thing is I need to know if there is something I can do to have full ipod control thru the radio? I can only see the five play list folders and the 6th folder for all the songs.


----------



## jumpdoc (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

So I just purchased the Dension icelink Gateway 400 for my '07 GTI with nav/sat/CD changer so that I could retain each of these functions. It has a video output, and I have an iPod with video capability. Is there any way to connect the iPod to the OEM nav system for video playback? There's mention of a TV tuner port on the back of the HU for other iPod integration uses (MK5 Nav IPOD); might this be used for video access in my vehicle? What type of display on nav screen should I expect while using my iPod with the Gateway 400?


----------



## JR! (Mar 24, 2002)

I have the non monsoon single DIN stereo & the single DIN CD Player with no Phatbox or CD Changer & an 80gb iPod Video (5.5G).
Is the M-Link1 V3 what I need? http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
Or is there something else that I'm missing that's better? I like the cheap price & the US$ exchange rate too!


_Modified by JR! at 7:28 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (dendman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dendman* »_The only thing is I need to know if there is something I can do to have full ipod control thru the radio? I can only see the five play list folders and the 6th folder for all the songs. 


the OEM unit is designed to work exactly as you have described, so there is no way to be able to acess anything but the first 5 playlists


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (jumpdoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jumpdoc* »_ Is there any way to connect the iPod to the OEM nav system for video playback? There's mention of a TV tuner port on the back of the HU for other iPod integration uses (MK5 Nav IPOD); might this be used for video access in my vehicle? 

you can import video into your nav screen, to do so you will need an video interface, if you'd like to watch video while driving you'll also need an aditional part
we can provide both to you, but they are specail order parts
please contact us via phone or e-mail to discuss your options


_Quote, originally posted by *jumpdoc* »_What type of display on nav screen should I expect while using my iPod with the Gateway 400?

the Gateway 400 connects like an external cd changer, the display on the radio will be very similar to external CD changer showing disc and track info on the radio screen


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (JR!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JR!* »_I have the non monsoon single DIN stereo & the single DIN CD Player with no Phatbox or CD Changer & an 80gb iPod Video (5.5G).
Is the M-Link1 V3 what I need? http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
Or is there something else that I'm missing that's better? I like the cheap price & the US$ exchange rate too!

_Modified by JR! at 7:28 PM 10-19-2007_

that product will work great for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if you don't already have a set, you might want to grab a set of radio removal tools to make the install quick and easy


----------



## JR! (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

great, thanks! Installation instructions are included, right?
Thanks!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (JR!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JR!* »_great, thanks! Installation instructions are included, right?
Thanks!!


basic instructions are included for connecting the unit to your radio
you car is super easy, you'll simply remove the radio by inserting the radio removal tools, then plug the unit in to the back of your radio as instructed and replace your radio


----------



## Kungfujap (Jun 15, 2007)

I need to hook up my zune to my Double Din Monsoon in my 02' GTI, what interface do I need to go with?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Kungfujap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kungfujap* »_I need to hook up my zune to my Double Din Monsoon in my 02' GTI, what interface do I need to go with?

you'll want to use:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








+
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








and don't forget the radio removal tools

you'll need 2 pairs of these:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## texskidude (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

John, I was following the IPOD threads, but didn't see anything regarding the VW Touareg. I have an '04, with factory radio, navigation, in dash CD and 6 disc CD changer. I copied the info below from a previous post, but am interested in the same functionality. 
"I've been looking for an iPod solution that ideally:
* Lets me keep that CD changer
* Lets me keep my steering wheel controls for the radio/CD
If someone can recommend a solution that does this, I would be very grateful.
And if the solution also supported the following, I'd be ecstatic!
* Lets me control the iPod with my steering wheel controls too!
* Has iPod convenience features, such as auto start/stop
* Provides an additional aux input
* Allows control of the iPod with the click wheel as well"
Can you help me? 
Thanks,


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (texskidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *texskidude* »_John, I was following the IPOD threads, but didn't see anything regarding the VW Touareg. I have an '04, with factory radio, navigation, in dash CD and 6 disc CD changer. I copied the info below from a previous post, but am interested in the same functionality. 
"I've been looking for an iPod solution that ideally:
* Lets me keep that CD changer
* Lets me keep my steering wheel controls for the radio/CD
If someone can recommend a solution that does this, I would be very grateful.
And if the solution also supported the following, I'd be ecstatic!
* Lets me control the iPod with my steering wheel controls too!
* Has iPod convenience features, such as auto start/stop
* Provides an additional aux input
* Allows control of the iPod with the click wheel as well"
Can you help me? 
Thanks, 


a great solution for you would be the dension gateway 100
you'll need to use the following parts:
Link to Gateway 100 Brain








Link to CD changer retention add on module








Link to ipod cable for gateway 100








the gateway 100 will provide all the funtionality you requested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dsharry (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: What Do I Need?*

I have an '05 Passat Wagon with Monsoon. I'd like to hook up an IPOD and Sirius Satellite Reciever. What components would I need? I don't have the CD Changer.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## killahkosha (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a single-din 2001 Volkswagen GTI w/Monsoon and no cd changer installed (but it has the port for it of course). What's the cheapest adapter that'll allow me to control the iPod from the headunit (and thereby also from the steering wheel audio controls)?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: What Do I Need? (dsharry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsharry* »_ I have an '05 Passat Wagon with Monsoon. I'd like to hook up an IPOD and Sirius Satellite Reciever. What components would I need? I don't have the CD Changer.
Thanks in advance...


would you like to use a portable Sirius receiver, or a hide away car unit?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (killahkosha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killahkosha* »_I have a single-din 2001 Volkswagen GTI w/Monsoon and no cd changer installed (but it has the port for it of course). What's the cheapest adapter that'll allow me to control the iPod from the headunit (and thereby also from the steering wheel audio controls)?

the USA spec units are now on sale, they would be a great option for you
USA Spec Pa11 VW6


----------



## dsharry (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: What Do I Need? ([email protected])*

I have a portable Sirius player that I'd like to hook up and an iPod, too.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: What Do I Need? (dsharry)*

the USA spec product I posed above will work great for that as well, the PA11 VW6 features an ipod interface so you can control the ipod from the radio, as well as an AUX input to which you can connect your portable Sat radio to , you'll be able to quickly switch between the ipod and sat radio using the radio controls and you'll enjoy clean line input sound from both sources http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killahkosha (Aug 16, 2006)

How do you switch between the two? Would I be able to hook it up to the headphone port of my GPS and have the music interupted by the audio from the GPS?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (killahkosha)*

you'll switch using the disc buttons on the radio
disc 5 will be the ipod, disc 6 will be the aux input
the unit won't automaticaly switch itself to the aux when the garmin "talks" though


----------



## bottlesandcans01 (Oct 31, 2007)

Has anyone ever used the fm transmitter on the monsoon? They have them at circuit city. Just wondering if they work on the unit and if it sounds decent? It is supposed to play through an fm signal via ipod to headunit and plugs into the charger.


_Modified by bottlesandcans01 at 3:47 AM 12-16-2007_


----------



## killahkosha (Aug 16, 2006)

Circuit City has a cheapy iPod adapter for like $45 for MK4 VW's that would work for you. It works great but it doesn't let you control the iPod from the headunit only lets you control the iPod itself, branded as 'Metra'


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (killahkosha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killahkosha* »_Circuit City has a cheapy iPod adapter for like $45 for MK4 VW's that would work for you. It works great but it doesn't let you control the iPod from the headunit only lets you control the iPod itself, branded as 'Metra'

I have those in stock too but they make soo much engine noise that they are unsellable.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (bottlesandcans01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bottlesandcans01* »_Has anyone ever used the fm transmitter on the monsoon? They have them at circuit city. Just wondering if they work on the unit and if it sounds decent? It is supposed to play through an fm signal via ipod to headunit and plugs into the charger.

_Modified by bottlesandcans01 at 3:47 AM 12-16-2007_

They usually sound ok but for the same price you can usually get an audio input.


----------



## sillyrabbitaz (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I have those in stock too but they make soo much engine noise that they are unsellable.


i got one from circuit city and it sounds vary good. get it! o ya marry xmas


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (nomorehonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nomorehonda* »_
i got one from circuit city and it sounds vary good. get it! o ya marry xmas









It must not be the cheapo metra one and you prorably have an older nano with no spining hard drive.


----------



## killahkosha (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah the Metra one from Circuit City sounded great for $50, just that it was not able to control the iPod. No engine noise or reliability issues though, just the lack of being able to control the iPod that made me return it.


----------



## bottlesandcans01 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a 2001 vr6 gti. I have the Monsoon tape deck/no cd and an amp in the back. I want to connect at the harness that is supposed to connect to the cd changer in the back and run a cable to the center console between the seats and hide the ipod there. Is there a kit for that. Wanna make sure before I drop cheese on it and I want to be able to use the control on the steering wheel to control the iPod..?


_Modified by bottlesandcans01 at 4:21 AM 12-23-2007_


----------



## waltzmiester (Dec 30, 2007)

I am looking for an interface that still allows you to navigate through the ipod, does this exist? I have an 03 jetta and I do not want to make playlists and track through my head unit... I would like to be able to trak through my ipod to see artist and title info.


----------



## waltzmiester (Dec 30, 2007)

Nevermind, I think this one is the one I am going to go with
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
Does anyone have this and can confirm that you can still navigate through the ipod controls? I still want to be able to track artists with my ipod.


----------



## dcrall (Jan 1, 2008)

*99 VW Passat*

Hello,
Thanks for all the great information on this thread. It's been very helpful. I have a 99 VW Passat with the OEM tape deck that's wired for a changer in the trunk. It's seems like there are several options that might work for me on Enfig's site, and I'd like to get an informed recommendation as to the best way to go.
Also, from what I've read, I feel like I can basically just plug in one of the aux converter units to the existing hook-up in the trunk, run the docking cable into the cabin, and I'm pretty much set. Is that a fair assessment? Or will the installation be more involved than that?
Again, thank you for the help.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 99 VW Passat (dcrall)*

that would work, however I'd recommend this combo:
Blitzsafe VW mlink V3
and a set of radio removal keys:
radio removal keys
the install is super easy and you'll love the audio quality


----------



## enim (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey All,
I just bought a 03 jetta GLI. I've been doing some research, and becuase I own a non-iPod mp3 player, I only need the audio signals sent through the CD Changer port in the trunk.
My question is this: How do I tell the Monsoon head unit to accept the signal? Also, where could I get the connector? Or (even better), does anyone know of a cheap harness that is just pigtails that plug into the trunk port?
Thanks (and sorry to the enfig guys, I just dont have the cash to drop on a 60 dollar interface that does three times the things I need).

_Modified by enim at 4:56 PM 1-3-2008_


_Modified by enim at 5:11 PM 1-3-2008_


----------



## dcrall (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: 99 VW Passat ([email protected])*

Thank you. I think I'm going to go with that option. My only question is how the wires are routed from behind the radio? There's enough space back there for the BlitzSafe? There's a way to thread the iPod connector under the console?


----------



## gir89 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: 99 VW Passat (dcrall)*

i have a 07 gti with the 6 disc no sat nav what ipod set up would be good for me?
thanks ian


----------



## jbthompson (Sep 7, 2006)

*03 NB Convertible*

Hi there! i have an 03 new beetle convertible and I am trying to figure out how to get my ipod to work with my stereo. I have a non monsoon HU and no CD changer in the center console. I think I can see the CD changer connector in the armrest. What should i use? I have an ipod touch--I am not real concerned about controlling the ipod from the HU and I can't spend a lot of money.
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (enim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enim* »_Hey All,
I just bought a 03 jetta GLI. I've been doing some research, and becuase I own a non-iPod mp3 player, I only need the audio signals sent through the CD Changer port in the trunk.
My question is this: How do I tell the Monsoon head unit to accept the signal? Also, where could I get the connector? Or (even better), does anyone know of a cheap harness that is just pigtails that plug into the trunk port?
Thanks (and sorry to the enfig guys, I just dont have the cash to drop on a 60 dollar interface that does three times the things I need).


you'll need to use an AUX adapter to make the radio open the audio port to import the audio from your mp3 player
if you wish to connect it into the trunk, you'll want to use this:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 03 NB Convertible (jbthompson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbthompson* »_Hi there! i have an 03 new beetle convertible and I am trying to figure out how to get my ipod to work with my stereo. I have a non monsoon HU and no CD changer in the center console. I think I can see the CD changer connector in the armrest. What should i use? I have an ipod touch--I am not real concerned about controlling the ipod from the HU and I can't spend a lot of money.
Thanks!


you'll want to use the Blitzsafe M link for a quick and easy install without spending a ton of cash
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
the V.3A will connect to the CD changer port in the center console of your car


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 99 VW Passat (gir89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gir89* »_i have a 07 gti with the 6 disc no sat nav what ipod set up would be good for me?
thanks ian

the sponsor of this forum, Dice Electronics make a great kit that will work nicely in your MK5
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
you'll be able to use your radio and steering whel controls to control the ipod as well as the controls on the face of the ipod its self


----------



## RinoGLI (Jun 7, 2007)

I have an 06 GLI with the Sirius/6cd Stereo. I don't have an aux connection in the glove box. I want to add an ipod connection. can someone point me in the right direction to either what i need to buy or the right thread? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (RinoGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RinoGLI* »_I have an 06 GLI with the Sirius/6cd Stereo. I don't have an aux connection in the glove box. I want to add an ipod connection. can someone point me in the right direction to either what i need to buy or the right thread? Thanks.


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
the sponsor of this forum, Dice Electronics make a great kit that will work nicely in your MK5
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
you'll be able to use your radio and steering whel controls to control the ipod as well as the controls on the face of the ipod its self

you'll also want to add the SAT pass thru
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## entrekin (Jan 9, 2008)

Like a few others whose posts I have read, I haven't seen my particular setup mentioned in this thread. I want to make sure I get what I need, so here goes. I have an 03 Passat with the double-DIN head unit and a 6-disc changer in the trunk. I can live without the changer, but would prefer to avoid the long cable run from the trunk. I don't foresee the need to have a 2nd input for satellite or anything else. My iPod is the 30 GB video version (5th gen, I think it is). I want to be able to control it from the iPod itself, the head unit, and the steering wheel. So...
1. Of the available integration products, which one(s) would best suit my needs?
2. What would be the recommended routing for the cable if I use a behind-the-head-unit connection?
3. What would be the recommended routing for a trunk-connected cable (in case I choose to go that route)?
4. What is the cleanest-looking mounting option for the iPod (in your opinion, of course)?
5. What would the total cost of integrating my iPod be, approximately?
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (entrekin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *entrekin* »_1. Of the available integration products, which one(s) would best suit my needs?

I'd recommend the Dice Electronics I-VW-R to allow you to use the radio / steering wheel to control the ipod 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
you'll also want to use a set of radio removal keys to take your radio out
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html

_Quote, originally posted by *entrekin* »_2. What would be the recommended routing for the cable if I use a behind-the-head-unit connection?

depends on where you would like to keep the ipod, the unit will automaticaly start and stop the ipod so you can keep it in the glove box if you'd like
otherwise you could use a dash mount and ipod holder to keep the ipod on the dash and in easy view from the drivers seat

_Quote, originally posted by *entrekin* »_3. What would be the recommended routing for a trunk-connected cable (in case I choose to go that route)?

the trunk connection units typicaly come with an extention cable that is routed under the door trims at the side of the car to reach the front, in your application the radio is supre easy to remove, I'd suggest that route instead

_Quote, originally posted by *entrekin* »_4. What is the cleanest-looking mounting option for the iPod (in your opinion, of course)?

the use of a dash mount and ipod holder works great if you want your ipod to be visable
I recomend the panavise holder:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
and either the Dice:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
or the Dension:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html

_Quote, originally posted by *entrekin* »_
5. What would the total cost of integrating my iPod be, approximately?


your end cost will be determined by the model and options you choose, add the products you like to your shopping car to get a total with an acurate shipping quote


----------



## killahkosha (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 03 NB Convertible (jbthompson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbthompson* »_Hi there! i have an 03 new beetle convertible and I am trying to figure out how to get my ipod to work with my stereo. I have a non monsoon HU and no CD changer in the center console. I think I can see the CD changer connector in the armrest. What should i use? I have an ipod touch--I am not real concerned about controlling the ipod from the HU and I can't spend a lot of money.
Thanks!


Metra iPod adapter $49.99 or less at your local Circuit City


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 03 NB Convertible (killahkosha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killahkosha* »_
Metra iPod adapter $49.99 or less at your local Circuit City

I've got those in stock, I just don't sell them cause they aren't terribly reliable and we've had a ton of noise issues with them


----------



## aidanmcg33 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi, i own a mkv golf 1.9 tdi se with the normal car radio with cd player that came with the car. Theres no cd or steering wheels controls although id love to have the steering wheel controls. i want to have some sort of ipod connection in my car without having to use a tape or fm transmitter both of which i have found to be utter rubbish. I would prefer to spend as little money on it as possible and have a good sound quality from my ipod. I live in the uk so what can i get that will suit my car and if possible where can i get it from?


----------



## jacobw (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi,
What are my current options for the rcd300?
I would like to:
-charge the ipod
-have the ipod pause when the cd is deselected, or the car is turned off etc
-be able to pause and skip from the radio
-be able to control the ipod directly at any time
also ideally:
-view songs on the radio
-select songs on the radio
As I use the ipod mainly for listening to podcasts, i usually select a new podcast each day, so playlists etc don't help me. 
Cheers,
Jacob


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (jacobw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jacobw* »_Hi,
What are my current options for the rcd300?
I would like to:
-charge the ipod
-have the ipod pause when the cd is deselected, or the car is turned off etc
-be able to pause and skip from the radio
-be able to control the ipod directly at any time


the USA Spec unit would work great for you, we now have them on sale too so you'll get a good deal too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
USA Spec PA11-VW6 









_Quote, originally posted by *jacobw* »_also ideally:
-view songs on the radio
-select songs on the radio


there aren't any products availible that will allow you to see the text from the ipod on your radio, the usa spec will allow direct acess to up to 5 playlists, and track control from the radio controls, at any time you'll be able to select anything from the ipod controls


----------



## jacobw (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks!
Now I forgot to mention that I have an '05 VW golf GTI, and I see you have recommended the dice above, is there any reason for me to look at that?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (jacobw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jacobw* »_Thanks!
Now I forgot to mention that I have an '05 VW golf GTI, and I see you have recommended the dice above, is there any reason for me to look at that?

the Dice unit will work just as well for you and also give you the ability to select playlists and artists from the radio controls. 
based on your comments, it looks like you might not need those features, and the USA spec is now on sale for about $35 less than the dice unit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## valio (Jan 26, 2008)

*CD source inactive in my MFD*

Hi!
I have now a Dension gateway 100 to connect the Ipod to MFD. I make the conection, in the Ipod screen apear "Dension" but the "CD source" in MFD remain inactive..(like before) So, I cant select CD.
Please, anyone knows something..?


_Modified by valio at 11:40 PM 1-26-2008_


----------



## rickdick80 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi John,

I'm having a similar problem with my car....a 2004 Golf with Monsoon. When I pulled the radio out the antenna wire ripped off the back of the radio.







The radio doesn't appear to be damaged, but the antenna wire coming out of the dash is fubar. Any suggestions on how to fix this? I did a search and couldn't find anything on antenna wire repair.
-Rick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (rickdick80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickdick80* »_Hi John,

I'm having a similar problem with my car....a 2004 Golf with Monsoon. When I pulled the radio out the antenna wire ripped off the back of the radio.







The radio doesn't appear to be damaged, but the antenna wire coming out of the dash is fubar. Any suggestions on how to fix this? I did a search and couldn't find anything on antenna wire repair.
-Rick 

you're saying that the antenna harness going from the car to the radio is broken?
its a pretty common problem
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
you can buy this adpater, cut it up and splice it to your broken antenna harness


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: CD source inactive in my MFD (valio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *valio* »_Hi!
I have now a Dension gateway 100 to connect the Ipod to MFD. I make the conection, in the Ipod screen apear "Dension" but the "CD source" in MFD remain inactive..(like before) So, I cant select CD.
Please, anyone knows something..?

whats the part # of the unit that you are using?


----------



## valio (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: CD source inactive in my MFD ([email protected])*

I like to have a lot of music in my car, and now I have nothing!. I make the big mistake. I tryed to update MFD.. and now is like this: a blue screen and Error, Time out error 
do you think can I make something to repair this?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: CD source inactive in my MFD (valio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *valio* »_I like to have a lot of music in my car, and now I have nothing!. I make the big mistake. I tryed to update MFD.. and now is like this: a blue screen and Error, Time out error 
do you think can I make something to repair this?










I have never heard of this.


----------



## turbo_adrian (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

I have an '02 GTI and wanted to upgrade my radio. Please give me any suggestions and the parts i need to order. i just want to replace my double din to an aftermarket radio.


----------



## lstiffler (Jan 22, 2004)

just installed BLITZSAFE_VW_MLINK1_V5 on my 04 double din monsoon. just to clarify, this unit does not allow control of the ipod through the head unit. ie skip tracks. correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (lstiffler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lstiffler* »_just installed BLITZSAFE_VW_MLINK1_V5 on my 04 double din monsoon. just to clarify, this unit does not allow control of the ipod through the head unit. ie skip tracks. correct?

yes, the blitzsafe will import the audio and charge the ipod, but not control it from the radio, you'll use the ipod controls to make you music selections


----------



## .RJ (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm looking to run both sirius and ipod on the factory (monsoon) radio in my '03 GTI, and hard wire them both.
I'm looking at this kit for the ipod, looks to have everything I need:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
Now for the Sirius part - how should I do this? I assume there's only 1 cd changer input on the back of the stereo, is there an additional aux input? Maybe something like this and use the aux output, but how would I switch the signal from ipod to sirius?
http://shop.sirius.com/edealin...=7870
I've got an older starmate (I think) player but its a little bulky and I'd like to replace it with something smaller.
Or maybe this - http://shop.sirius.com/edealin...=7870 ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (.RJ)*

The Dice unit has a secondary audio input. It is switched back and forth through the radio controls.


----------



## .RJ (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The Dice unit has a secondary audio input. It is switched back and forth through the radio controls.

Excellent - that should do it - thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dadvw (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

I have an 03 beetle w/monsoon and changer in the arm rest. I want to use an Ipod touch some times, and an ipod video other times. I understand the touch will only work with aux. Whats the shortest and least expensive way to continue using the oem controlls as well as the changer. Ipod charging capabilities and controlls on the steering wheel.


----------



## Light1up (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (Cee-dub)*

I have a 2002 Passat GLX with the same setup shown in Cee-Dubs post. I have a factory monsoon tape/radio deck + a cd deck directly above it. I would like to add the ability to listen, and charge my ipod from the stereo.
I have a iPod video and will soon have an iPhone so compatibility with both is important. I def want to control the tunes via the iPod, but basic controls from the steering wheel or radio are a plus if the additional $$$ isn't too bad.
What system should I get? I would like to keep the CD player.
Thank you!
Light


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Light1up)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Light1up* »_I have a 2002 Passat GLX with the same setup shown in Cee-Dubs post. I have a factory monsoon tape/radio deck + a cd deck directly above it. I would like to add the ability to listen, and charge my ipod from the stereo.
I have a iPod video and will soon have an iPhone so compatibility with both is important. I def want to control the tunes via the iPod, but basic controls from the steering wheel or radio are a plus if the additional $$$ isn't too bad.
What system should I get? I would like to keep the CD player.
Thank you!
Light


you'll want to use this unit:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
which will work great with your exact radio and ipod setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KillerTomato (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a 2001 Jetta with single din monsoon no cd changer. I read earlier that the USA spec PA11-vw6 would support an Ipod and allow me to control it on my stock head unit.
Few Questions
1. What ipod function would I not be able to control on the head unit (I understand that the Ipod would still be functional on the ipod unit itself)
2.On the auxilary RCA inputs, would I get any feedback if I connect it to a 1/8" jack and leave it in the glove box.
3. how long is the I pod cord (you sell extensions, right?)
4. do i need any thing else to install it? Which keys?
Thanks for your answers, this forum is great.


----------



## vautin (Mar 30, 2008)

*'03 Jetta w/ Monsoon CD/Cassette*

Hi,
I was hoping someone could help me out... I've been looking on and off for the last year trying to figure out how to connect an iPod (now iPhone) up to my unit w/o disconnecting the truck CD changer.
I have an '03 Jetta with the double-din Monsoon CD/Cassette HU, with the stock CD changer in the truck.
I had found a few devices that would allow the changer to pass through, and had a switch that you could run out to the console... but none of these supported the double-din connectors!
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## funkdaddyj (Apr 30, 2008)

Sigh...I am another story of someone who screwed up. I had my dealer install the VW factory adaptor in my 03 Passat. I am using it with my iphone, fwiw.
Of course, I can't control the track selection through the iphone. Is there any software/hardware hack that can change this for me? They did mount it right where I wanted (chord comes out by the factory deck) and the installation is clean, but the selection drives me insane.
Thank you for any help!


----------



## idlemax (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

I have the single din, as pictured here, in my 2001 jetta, but I also have the cd player, added separately to the empty space directly above. I was told that if I want to play my ipod through the stereo system, the cd player has to be disconnected. i don't want to do that, I just want to add my ipod. HELP!


----------



## jeffleeismyhero (Apr 21, 2007)

I have an 08 Jetta SEL w/ Nav and the iPod connector in my center console. It all works perfectly fine; however, I would like to have the song names appear on the cluster screen and nav screen instead of "Track 1" - "Track 99." Is there something that can accomplish this? I don't care about playlists and iPod control (I always put it on shuffle), but I do care about the freaking names!


----------



## thanassius (May 27, 2008)

I have a pretty weird setup. I have a 2000 Jetta GLS, which came with the single DIN Monsoon tape deck.
After purchasing the car, I replaced that deck with a JVC unit. Circuit City did the install and used a metra harness for a clean install. Great.
However, this JVC head unit has no audio inputs at all, and i wanted to connect an ipod, so i went overboard and installed a carputer.
I had that in for a year and it was giving me electrical problems so I'm going back to a head unit.
I bought a 2004 double DIN Monsoon head unit on eBay and a USA-Spec PA11-VW6 ipod interface.
All was well until I went to connect it all, and found that VW switched the two plugs on the factory wiring after 2000. I bought the new plugs from the dealer and am in the process of mapping the pins on the wires from the old plugs to the new plugs, to fit the 2004 double DIN monsoon head unit.
Is there an easier way (such as a wiring harness) to retrofit the 99.5-2000 VW radio plugs to the 2001-2004 VW radio plugs? Researching pinouts and pulling wires isn't exactly fun. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (thanassius)*

try this:
http://www.enfigpix.com/tech_vw_sd_2_dd.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (jeffleeismyhero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffleeismyhero* »_I have an 08 Jetta SEL w/ Nav and the iPod connector in my center console. It all works perfectly fine; however, I would like to have the song names appear on the cluster screen and nav screen instead of "Track 1" - "Track 99." Is there something that can accomplish this? I don't care about playlists and iPod control (I always put it on shuffle), but I do care about the freaking names!

if you don't use your Sat radio, you can use this:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## davidbryan (May 27, 2008)

*mk 5 jetta ipod help*

I ordered a blitzsafe adaptor for my 2006 Jetta, and the instructions say to connect it to the cd changer connector in the glove box, but there's no port in there. I called tech support, and they said the port is in the trunk, but I can't find it. Can you tell me where the port is so I can plug the adapter in?
thanks!


----------



## thanassius (May 27, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

John, thanks so much. This will make it much much easier. I had the brown plug (speaker wires) mapped out correctly, but most of the black plug is a shot in the dark. Thanks!


----------



## the mange (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

Will the USA Spec PA11-VW6 fit an 03 passat glx (monsoon, no changer)? 
Enfigs website says it fits 98-05 vws at the top then only 05.5-07 jettas at the bottom......


----------



## TJCOmbo (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (the mange)*

I am looking to add an iPod to my factory/Monsoon 2003 GTi 20th. I have read that the best way is to pull the head unit, but people also mention damaging antenna wiring etc. I'm not looking to drill holes, I don't have a changer, just want to add an iPod that would rest on a rubber patch over my ashtray. Any info on install would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## matos (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (TJCOmbo)*

I've just got myself a brand new iPhone 3G and I'm wondering what I'll need to plug it in my double din premium VI head unit (2003 jetta). I'd like to be able to charge it too... 
Thanks


----------



## jplego (Jun 16, 2008)

I've got an 03 jetta with the double din monsoon system. I assume the blitzsafe vw v5 will work with my ipod video. Do I need any removal tools to do the behind the radio installation?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: mk 5 jetta ipod help (davidbryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidbryan* »_I ordered a blitzsafe adaptor for my 2006 Jetta, and the instructions say to connect it to the cd changer connector in the glove box, but there's no port in there. I called tech support, and they said the port is in the trunk, but I can't find it. Can you tell me where the port is so I can plug the adapter in?
thanks!

If you ordered the V.5 it conects behind the radio.
If you ordered the V.3A it connects at the CD changer conection between the seats. But only cars with navigation have that conection.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (the mange)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the mange* »_Will the USA Spec PA11-VW6 fit an 03 passat glx (monsoon, no changer)? 
Enfigs website says it fits 98-05 vws at the top then only 05.5-07 jettas at the bottom......

Yes it will we recently fixed the page.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (TJCOmbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJCOmbo* »_I am looking to add an iPod to my factory/Monsoon 2003 GTi 20th. I have read that the best way is to pull the head unit, but people also mention damaging antenna wiring etc. I'm not looking to drill holes, I don't have a changer, just want to add an iPod that would rest on a rubber patch over my ashtray. Any info on install would be appreciated. Thanks

When you pull out the radio just pull it enough to grab the antenna wire so you can releave the stress on the conector.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (matos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matos* »_I've just got myself a brand new iPhone 3G and I'm wondering what I'll need to plug it in my double din premium VI head unit (2003 jetta). I'd like to be able to charge it too... 
Thanks

This is currently the only adapter in the market that will charge the 3G iPone.
Link toension GW32VW1








You will also need the iPod cable.
Link to:dension iPod cable


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (jplego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jplego* »_I've got an 03 jetta with the double din monsoon system. I assume the blitzsafe vw v5 will work with my ipod video. Do I need any removal tools to do the behind the radio installation?

Yes it will work and you need a total of 4 keys to take out the radio.


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry this was cross posted to mp3/sat integration but its more car audio
okay, i know this is a topic that has many up in arms but i think a smart alternative to those of us who own a vw with the ipod dock and an iphone/itouch who arent too thrilled about the feature being pretty much useless would like to know if...
there is such a thing as a headphone jack to ipod jack connector, yes folks thats right, think of the reverse adapter for your ipod, 
basically,
Ipod --> headphone jack --> iphone connector --> center console --> dock


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (dieselraver)*

I have seen it but I think I heard that the iPod needs to be connected in order for the audio to transfer.


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I have seen it but I think I heard that the iPod needs to be connected in order for the audio to transfer.


right, essentialy I am looking for a jack to plug into my ipod then plug into the car ipod dock to play it.


----------



## Dman144e (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (dieselraver)*

Will this unit (Dice Electronics i-VW-CAN Silverline) work with the MFD2 nav unit? Or will I have to use the Dice Electronics i-VW-R unit?


----------



## ramason (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes it will work and you need a total of 4 keys to take out the radio.

1. Where are the install instructions located?
2. What do you mean that a total of 4 keys will be needed?
Thanks.


----------



## jspitz (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

Newer update: I received the V.3a, installed it, and it works great. Super easy.
UPDATE: Christian at Enfig as well as Blitzsafe emailed me back at about the same time and both inform me that the VW/AUX DMX V.3A will work, and will retain XM. I placed an order and will update here once I'm done.
Christian,
I saw your linked install of the Blitzsafe VW/M-Link1 V.3A to a 2006 Passat (premium 7 headunit?). I also have a 2006 Passat with what looks like the same headunit, factory XM, the changer connector in the glovebox, and no external changer.
I want to add an aux-in to the stereo. Blitzsafe's tech support emailed me back and claims that the VW/AUX DMX V.3A will work as well. My question is whether or not I will lose XM.
I'm a little confused and wondering if I might lose the factory XM because P.I.E. claims their VW-AUX will work, but I'd lose XM. This doesn't make sense to me unless the changer cable in the glovebox is maybe on the same bus as XM.
Any ideas? will the VW/AUX DMX V.3A work?
Thanks in advance









_Modified by jspitz at 10:49 AM 9-5-2008_


_Modified by jspitz at 11:26 AM 9-10-2008_


----------



## silence03 (Mar 4, 2007)

I need to find something to connect my ipod touch to my 05 GTI's Monsoon double din. I want to be able to use the Ipod Touch controls and for the ipod to charge while plugged in. Any solutions for this? If so I'll be getting the whole set up including the holder and dash mounts...
Thanks


----------



## M206 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (silence03)*

hi to all! 
did you find a solution to get the cd-text on your navi screen and on your fis too?? 
i've look around but i've not been able to find something tested on golf 4 to get the mp3 cd-text displayed.. 
cause as you know i'd like to upgrade my car and get an oem navi (so i can use at 100% my full fis sport edition) but i'd like to know if it's possible in some way to get the cd-text displayed.. 
Have you seen this Dietz Adapter 72320? 
It allows display of id3 tags in FIS 
http://www.dietz.biz/dokumente/72320_D-E.pdf
Only works through 3LB though (not CANBUS) 
Or again: 
http://www.idsl.com.hk/iplug-rds/
but who knows if they work on golf 4 with a RNS2 instead of standard MFD1.. 
maybe have a look and then let me know if you find out something interesting... 
byez.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (silence03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silence03* »_I need to find something to connect my ipod touch to my 05 GTI's Monsoon double din. I want to be able to use the Ipod Touch controls and for the ipod to charge while plugged in. Any solutions for this? If so I'll be getting the whole set up including the holder and dash mounts...
Thanks

Is tis the latest iPod touch?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Dman144e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dman144e* »_Will this unit (Dice Electronics i-VW-CAN Silverline) work with the MFD2 nav unit? Or will I have to use the Dice Electronics i-VW-R unit? 

The can will not work with the MFD but they are working on a new version that will. Contact me for more info.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (jspitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jspitz* »_Newer update: I received the V.3a, installed it, and it works great. Super easy.
UPDATE: Christian at Enfig as well as Blitzsafe emailed me back at about the same time and both inform me that the VW/AUX DMX V.3A will work, and will retain XM. I placed an order and will update here once I'm done.
Christian,
I saw your linked install of the Blitzsafe VW/M-Link1 V.3A to a 2006 Passat (premium 7 headunit?). I also have a 2006 Passat with what looks like the same headunit, factory XM, the changer connector in the glovebox, and no external changer.
I want to add an aux-in to the stereo. Blitzsafe's tech support emailed me back and claims that the VW/AUX DMX V.3A will work as well. My question is whether or not I will lose XM.
I'm a little confused and wondering if I might lose the factory XM because P.I.E. claims their VW-AUX will work, but I'd lose XM. This doesn't make sense to me unless the changer cable in the glovebox is maybe on the same bus as XM.
Any ideas? will the VW/AUX DMX V.3A work?
Thanks in advance









_Modified by jspitz at 10:49 AM 9-5-2008_

_Modified by jspitz at 11:26 AM 9-10-2008_

The V.3A connects to the glove box. If you have the glove box connection then the pass thru is included in the car.


----------



## silence03 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Is tis the latest iPod touch?

No it's the 1st Gen touch but I've already ordered a Dice kit through enfig. Thanks.


----------



## JesusDoesVegas (Sep 25, 2008)

I've got an 07 GTI with the indash 6 disk player, sat, and the glovebox input. I want to be able to throw my ipod into the glove box, lock it up and forget it. Right now I've got a big cord running from my glovebox to my center console cluttering up my interior and advertising to passers by that I have expensive electronics in my car. 
Ive seen the Dension GW15VC1, and the video that goes with it showing the ability to see current track info, and scroll through artists, and albums on the MFD. This product appears to be exactly what I want, but it also appears to not exist.
The Dice Electronics i-VW-CAN Silverline sounds promising, but I've used the search function on this board, and read a lot of mixed things. I really don't care at all about the sat functionality, so would this product do everything the Dension can do? I've seen people say it works with the MFD and others say it doesn't. The product manual make no mention of it at all.


----------



## RACU (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

Will the USA Spec work with a 99 Cabrio with standard tape deck like the one on the first post? 
I have an Ipod Touch and I'm just looking for a way to use the ipod controls but have the music piped into my stereo and have it charge. 
I picked the USA spec because I also have a GPS unit that I want to plug in.
Thanks


----------



## bharris3 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey guys I was wondering which product will work best with the application that I have. I have a 2002 GTI so that means the Monsoon Double Din head unit, with no CD changer or do I ever plan on using a changer. However, I do plan on installing a sub in the future, not sure if that affects the setup of plugs from the head unit to the rest of the system or not. With this in mind I want to run my 4th generation I-pod nano from the Monsoon head unit, ex switch the tracks back and forth while its sits and charges. Also I want to be able to make selections and change tracks from the nano itself, and yes I know that the Monsoon will not support text and video I just want to be able to control the tracks playing. So which product will be able to accomplish all of these functions the best? Thanks


----------



## turboz (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

Hi, i have a 2003 Vw Jetta with the Double DIN Head unit (not moonsoon) And i want to Play Music from My USB memory Stick(or small usb hard drive). Is there adapters kit out there. ? Thank you


----------



## avatar71 (Oct 20, 2008)

hello all, i have the 09 tiguan with the dynaudio package andn the navi setup. I have had luck with plugging in a mp3 player and using the interface but, after picking up an ipod nano (new style), i plug it it in and it does not see it. I have scanned this post and the manual... any hints for me?


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (avatar71)*

Go back to your dealer and order 000 051 446 C. Thats the proper cable for the MDI. It allows for full iPod integration between the MDI and the iPod. It's a little pricey but it's the only way to integrate it. Hope this helps.


----------



## JesusDoesVegas (Sep 25, 2008)

for anyone considering the Dice Electronics i-VW-CAN Silverline, I'm going to just go ahead and say dont bother. I'll probably write up a review because there was not much info on it on these boards. In short though... it will let you see the current song playing, it will charge your Ipod, and it will turn the ipod off after you turn off the car. Thats where the good stuff ends.
If you have a sizable library on your Ipod, finding the desired artist and album is so tedious and difficult its absurd. You see one artist at a time, when you scroll through the artists, the screen goes blank, it takes about 2 seconds for the information to refresh, and if you hit the wrong button at any time it just stops playing all together. If you read my post earlier in this thread and you are looking for the same things I have, please don't spend your money on this. Wait for dension to come back from the dead, or another company to do what they did. This product is awful.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Niv_vw (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi, all. I have read through the thread... my configuration seems different than any I could see... hopefully its not too different and someone can quickly point me in the right direction: 
I have a 2002 Golf Gl. Single DIN, cassette, with the wiring installed for the CD changer in the back (no changer). I just purchased the (latest) gen ?2? iPod touch. I would like to be able to directly connect to my OEM stereo, keep the ipod charged, keep the ipod reachable/visible/controllable by both the passenger and driver, and get some advice on where to stash the electronics and cables so they don't get underfoot. Hope its not too much to ask. Thanks (in advance)


----------



## jiinxsta (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (Niv_vw)*

I have an 2003 gti 1.8t with a monsoon double din radio/cd player without cd changer. Would like to know what unit ipod adapter to purchase for 1st gen iphone and 4th gen 30g ipod? I would like full functionality on iphone/ipod as well as oem radio/cd controls to skip tracks and playlists.


----------



## Zuber Speed (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (jiinxsta)*

I just installed the USA-SPEC adapter on my 2003 GTI w/ 2din Monsoon
1) Im getting a bit of interference, im assuming because I didnt attach the ground to anything, whats a good ground spot back there?
2) When im listening to the ipod(Ipod Mini) when a song ends, the track does not change on the HU. So, It will keep counting the time, but the track will not change when a song changes, it only changes the track on the display when I press next track.
Thanks!


----------



## jiinxsta (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (Zuber Speed)*

Why did you go with the USA-Spec adapter over the Dice adapter?


----------



## adrianTNT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

I have this on 2001 VW Golf 4:









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There is no interface available that shows text anywhere on your Volkswagen


Did I get it right? There is no iPod adapter that will show *song name *on the radio's display?










_Modified by adrianTNT at 12:54 PM 11-18-2008_


----------



## mumbleypeg (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*

Check your PR codes. You may be pre-wired for iPod. Check your
front console. If the is a socket/plug-in there, all you'll need is a VW
cable adapter to connect your iPod, PN 000-051-446-C. About $43.
do not disturb this rubble.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (adrianTNT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adrianTNT* »_I have this on 2001 VW Golf 4:








Did I get it right? There is no iPod adapter that will show *song name *on the radio's display?









_Modified by adrianTNT at 12:54 PM 11-18-2008_

I'm sorry to say, but no there isn't anything for that car, for newer VWs like the mk5s and new passats, yes, but not for that car


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Zuber Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zuber Speed* »_
1) Im getting a bit of interference, im assuming because I didnt attach the ground to anything, whats a good ground spot back there?

the chassis of the radio is a good ground, otherwise to be extra sure you can tape into the ground wire of the radio

_Quote, originally posted by *Zuber Speed* »_
2) When im listening to the ipod(Ipod Mini) when a song ends, the track does not change on the HU. So, It will keep counting the time, but the track will not change when a song changes, it only changes the track on the display when I press next track.

that sounds like normal operation for "Direct mode" where the unit controls tracks from the radio and still lets you have ipod control, with some of the older ipods you can enable "hybrid mode" to have track #s update


----------



## gti rt (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi. My name is Eddie and I am new here. My girlfriend just picked up a 2006 gti with the in-dash 6-disc changer and sat radio. She is looking for an i-pod adaptor for the car. she would like to be able to control it with the steering wheel controls. she does not mind if she looses the sat radio feature. Which one would you suggest? I am looking into the dice proudcts....do I need the Dice Electronics i-VW-CAN/5V Silverline or the Dice Electronics i-VW-R/5V? I don't have a radio code for the car....will that be a problem for the install? Thanks

_Modified by gti rt at 7:27 PM 12-14-2008_


_Modified by gti rt at 2:39 AM 12-15-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (gti rt)*

either of those 2 products would be fine for her car, the difference would be in how the ipod is controled/ displayed
if she would prefer to keep the ipod in the glove box, loose the SAT radio and control the ipod solely from the radio and steering wheel controls, the DICE CAN unit would be a good solution:
Dice I-VW-CAN 
or, if she would prefer to control the ipod from a combo of Radio, steering wheel and ipod controls, you can get the DICE I-VW-R unit. when combined with our SAT Pass Thru you can also retain your factory sat radio functionality. 
DICE I-VW-R 
+
Enfig VW SAT PASS 1 

or, you can get a unit that mixes the functions of both,
the Newly released Dension GW16VC1 offers text display thru the instrument cluster while leaving your factory SAT radio function unaffected
Dension GW16VC1 
+
iPod cable for Dension kit 
a Vid of the VC1


----------



## mumbleypeg (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: (gti rt)*

VW offers an iPod adapter, with st-wheel functions, for both Sat and w/o Sat. Check your local VW dealer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the factory parts always seem to be a bit late to the party, the Dension part blew everything out of the water last year when the prototypes came out, and now that they're readily available I can't see much of a reason not to get them if you have a MK5 with MFD and steering wheel controls


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I have an audi tt concert system (04). I have my iphone mounted in the visor. I need an interface that allows me to connect to the aux cd changer port. It also needs to charge when plugged in. Ive been told that there isnt any interface that charges currently. what can you tell me about an applicable interface?










_Modified by warranty225cpe at 12:50 PM 12-28-2008_


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

For 09 models with NAV you will need 000 051 446 C. That gives you full on ipod integration with text display on the radio and the MFD.


----------



## shifty.org (May 10, 2005)

I just traded up, sold my 99.5 MKIV GTI to buy a 2009 Jetta SE. If it matters, my new Jetta came with the iPod center console dock and Sirius Sat/MP3/6CD, looks like this but says "MP3" across the top: http://us.autos1.yimg.com/img....0.jpg
I've been hitting Google and reading here like hell for the last two and a half hours to try and find an answer, but I feel like I'm coming up empty-handed. I'll just ask:
How about us 2009 MKV owners that purchased cars with the iPod interface? All I can find is info for people who didn't buy a car with the iPod dock in the center console...it seems counter-intuitive to install a whole new adapter system and end up with two separate dock cables in the car.
It's clear that 2009 owners with the armrest iPod dock:
a) Still get no iPod text (song/artist data)
b) Cannot charge the newest Nano iPods and iPhones (no more firewire charging!)
c) Don't get adapter plates to fit, for example, the new 8GB Nano I just got as a present
Questions:
--> Is VW providing an upgrade to customers that will allow (at least) charging of all newer generation iPods that DO NOT support the 18v firewire charging?
--> Is there any company with a simple-to-use, simple-to-install conversion kit (inline, preferrably) that will A) utilize the factory VW center console dock AND B) charge newer generation iPods AND C) provide track information to the factory head unit?
Ultimately, I would love to have an adapter box that easily installs in the armrest or something, you know, inline; something that won't require me to pull the entire dash apart to swap plugs on the back of the radio, etc... Right now, just being able to use the factory dock to charge my iPod would be a huge plus (without using a Scosche adapter or similar: http://www.engadget.com/2008/1...iewed/ ) ... but if I could also get track info on my head unit like the Dice package I read about earlier, that would be sweet also. 
More than anything, I want to keep the factory dock location, keep changer capabilities, keep satellite radio, but add charging ability and track info display on the head unit.
Any info is appreciated. 
Happy new year, everyone.

















_Modified by shifty.org at 12:47 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## mumbleypeg (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: (shifty.org)*

Check your PR codes to see if you're iPod ready or have iPod capabilities. You may just need the harness from iPod dock to radio.
Also check if you have PR code UF6. That means your iPod connection is on a shelf above your glove box.


----------



## shifty.org (May 10, 2005)

*Re: (mumbleypeg)*

i *am* iPod ready. i have the dock in my center console, and i can play mp3's all day long.
my beef is this:
1) the stock VW dock *doesn't* charge 4th gen iPod because Apple removed the 18v firewire charging pin








2) you can see track info on an MP3 CD, but not using the stock iPod dock
3) if you want to charge your newer iPod Nano (4th gen) using the stock VW iPod dock, you gotta buy that adapter i linked from Scosche above, and it makes your iPod sit waaay high in the dock
4) VW didn't give away a plastic adapters for the stock VW iPod dock (the plastic pieces that make the iPod fit nice and tight) - at least, there isn't one for the iPod nano 8GB (4th gen) that i have.
fail. fail. fail. fail. fail.
certainly, someone must have a kit where you can just pick up your center console, drop a box in-line, and make 'track info' (#2 above) and charging (#1 above) work? 
i shouldn't need to buy a $100-$250 kit, take apart my dash, pull out my stereo, swap around wires, swap out all kinds of stuff just to get my iPod to charge and show some track info.







my car came equipped with the iPod dock - that was one of the selling points. i want to "enhance" the factory stuff to work with newer iPods!


_Modified by shifty.org at 5:48 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## gator_sc (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi all.
I just got a '08 Jetta SE. My 3g iphone will work if you jam it in like the salesman did & then squeeze your finger in to push the button.








Since I don't want to do that everyday will this work?? http://cablejive.com/extendercable.html


_Modified by gator_sc at 4:46 PM 1/6/2009_


----------



## shifty.org (May 10, 2005)

*Re: (gator_sc)*

or you could just buy it on eBay, you could probably even manage to get it cheaper than this: http://cgi.ebay.com/Ipod-Dock-...%3A50


----------



## stuartsinger (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: (shifty.org)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shifty.org* »_i *am* iPod ready. i have the dock in my center console, and i can play mp3's all day long.
my beef is this:
1) the stock VW dock *doesn't* charge 4th gen iPod because Apple removed the 18v firewire charging pin








2) you can see track info on an MP3 CD, but not using the stock iPod dock
3) if you want to charge your newer iPod Nano (4th gen) using the stock VW iPod dock, you gotta buy that adapter i linked from Scosche above, and it makes your iPod sit waaay high in the dock
4) VW didn't give away a plastic adapters for the stock VW iPod dock (the plastic pieces that make the iPod fit nice and tight) - at least, there isn't one for the iPod nano 8GB (4th gen) that i have.
fail. fail. fail. fail. fail.
certainly, someone must have a kit where you can just pick up your center console, drop a box in-line, and make 'track info' (#2 above) and charging (#1 above) work? 
i shouldn't need to buy a $100-$250 kit, take apart my dash, pull out my stereo, swap around wires, swap out all kinds of stuff just to get my iPod to charge and show some track info.







my car came equipped with the iPod dock - that was one of the selling points. i want to "enhance" the factory stuff to work with newer iPods!

_Modified by shifty.org at 5:48 PM 1-6-2009_

Same frustration here. Brand new 2009 Rabbit and a Brand new Ipod Touch 2nd Gen and it doesn't work at all in the OEM Ipod adapter. The Gen 1s work. I am probably going to buy the Blitzsafe VW/AUX DMX V.5 and use the aux jack on the Ipod. Then I could use just about any MP3 device with aux. It's a shame that they eliminate the aux when you get the ipod adapter.


----------



## gator_sc (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (shifty.org)*

Great, but will it work??


----------



## shifty.org (May 10, 2005)

*Re: (stuartsinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuartsinger* »_
It's a shame that they eliminate the aux when you get the ipod adapter.

It's a shame that they put an iPod adapter on the car that doesn't really work with the intended devices half worth a sh*t.
Doesn't work with any newer iPods (charging)
Doesn't show any detailed track/song information
Doesn't allow you to switch around between more than 6 playlists
It's crippled, inept, and a joke. I can't believe they haven't fixed it yet, and aren't offering a free upgrade to owners. 
Maybe I should've bought another Honda.


----------



## PabloAimar (Jan 17, 2009)

*2002 Monsoon Passat*

Hello.
I recently bought an Ipod interface from a manufacturer in Mexico. I know it's not the best piece of electronics but it does work.
However, when trying to conect it to the CD Changer din behind the Monsoon stereo I did not get any sound. I should press CD in order for it to work but Im not getting any sound. The interface is similar to the solution from this link.
(http://enfigcarstereo.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/PIE_VWR_PC_POD2.html)
My main question is.. should I configure something in the Stereo in order to accept any CD Changer connection or is it automatically Plug'n Play?
Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## shifty.org (May 10, 2005)

*Re: 2002 Monsoon Passat (PabloAimar)*

with the stock radioon the newer models, you have to press the CD button twice; first time switches it to the CD player. the second time kicks it over to the CD changer (the iPod interface is seen as CD changer, i guess?)
YMMV


----------



## shifty.org (May 10, 2005)

well, after talking to all the parts people i know (domestic) and complaining to VWOA, it's pretty clear that VW isn't going to do jack to give any of their drivers a non-crippled iPod dock (one that won't charge), so ....
i guess i'll drop some cash on a 20GB-30GB genI or genII ipod and sell my new nano. 
(would rather sell the damn jetta, though. get my damned MKIV GTI back. sucks







)


----------



## stuartsinger (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: (shifty.org)*

Are you opposed to the Scosche adapter that is supposed to fix the charging issue? I've ordered one for my Rabbit with the adapter in the center console. I also bought the Ipod extension cable from Cablejive since the Ipod Touch fits very tightly into the console. It's kinda hard to plug the cable into the console though cause the connector is deep in there. I'm thinking the scosche adapter will actually help since it will effectively raise up the connector making it easy to plug the cable in. I just hope the Scosche doesnt add noise to the system. I've seen a few user reviews saying it adds some noise. I should have it tomorrow or Monday and can report back if anyone is interested.


----------



## shifty.org (May 10, 2005)

the Scosche adapter is going to lift my iPod up so high that it won't easily clear the lid and other stuff I have in there.
i just got one of my friends to kick me one of his old GenI or GenII 30GB iPods for free. he had it sitting in a box with a 15GB iPod (older Gen also), so ...
I'm just going to go with the older, cheaper iPod, drop 30GB of music on it, and live with the absence of track information.


----------



## shifty.org (May 10, 2005)

(maybe VW will get off their ass and put out a better stock radio that shows ID3 info from an iPod so i can just swap the damned thing out later)


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (shifty.org)*

There is one with ID3 tag support. It's called the MDI and you need the new RNS-510 head unit. It also requires it's iPod cable. The MDI uses a proprietary input but supports USB, Mini USB, Aux and iPod. Only the newer dock connector models work. It also has CAN BUS integration. It even displays on an MFD display. The RCD 310 and RCD510 will have MDI integration. Doesn't work on the older radios.


----------



## Philly_NickM (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (rendezvous65)*

Just thought I would repost this in this thread in case anyone's looking for a decent ipod adapter...


_Quote, originally posted by *Philly_NickM* »_I installed the Dension GW16VC1 iPod/Aux adapter on saturday in my 2006 VW Jetta GLI (package 1, premium 7 head unit with sirius - no nav) and it works like a dream with my 120gb Ipod classic. Uses the steering wheel controls and the factory in-dash multi-function display. Easy browsing of songs by artist, album, playlist, even podcasts! And it shows how many liters of fuel are in the tank, which is a actually a useful little feature. All other radio functions are retained, no issues with satellite or cd's either.
Installation was super easy, I just mounted the unit to the back of the factory head unit and routed the wires into the glove box.
Big props to Enfig for quickly shipping this out. It arrived in great shape and the instructions were very clear. This is an excellent product that works exactly as it's supposed to. Don't waste your time with the VW adapter when you can get this one instead for the same cost (or less). 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## drzed (Aug 26, 2002)

I have a 2009 TDI Jetta with the highline package (full MFD display). I have sirius satellite radio and bluetooth.
What do I need to retain all of the above and add in browsing of songs in the MFD through an ipod? 
Can I use knockoff devices that are like an ipod or are these ipod specific?


----------



## Philly_NickM (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (drzed)*

I'm pretty sure the Dension GW16VC1 will work for you with this setup as long as you have the highline MFD display. Shouldn't interfere with bluetooth because it uses the factory cd changer (external) interface. I have this same unit in my '06 and satellite radio works fine.
I guess the only question is with the bluetooth. If you are using the factory bluetooth that is inline in the radio harness I would think it should be fine, just unplug the bluetooth harness from the factory radio and plug it into the Dension harness. You may want to call enfig however and ask them.
As far as "knockoff devices" you probably won't be able to plug them in, as this unit is for ipods only. They do offer another version that works with USB units, maybe this will work for you?


_Modified by Philly_NickM at 7:33 AM 2-11-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (Philly_NickM)*

What Philly nick said is mainly true. While the iPod is not the best MP3 player they have the most aftermarket support. The Dension units support iPods but the GW33VC1 also supports anything that can be used as a regular hard drive. I am not sure about interference with blue tooth.


----------



## shifty.org (May 10, 2005)

What about folks without highline MFD display? 
Am I correct in understanding that the lack of MP3 text using the VAG factory iPod dock is a shortcoming of the radio, and that there is not and will not ever be a way to maintain the VAG-factory satellite radio while utilizing the VAG-dock AND still get iPod text?
As a guy who works with embedded devices and is generally very tech savvy, it seems (big word for 5 letters) that, since the radio displays satellite text, it should be relatively easy to exploit that to display iPod text using the same system. 
(Or that there would be a mod/hack for the radio to allow use of both satellite and iPod dock + get text on both)


_Modified by shifty.org at 1:41 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## simonph (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi,
Has anyone had any luck using a 3G Nano with the factory dock? Just wondered which one of those bits that came with it is supposed to work.
Thanks,
Simon


----------



## Philly_NickM (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (shifty.org)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shifty.org* »_What about folks without highline MFD display? 
Am I correct in understanding that the lack of MP3 text using the VAG factory iPod dock is a shortcoming of the radio, and that there is not and will not ever be a way to maintain the VAG-factory satellite radio while utilizing the VAG-dock AND still get iPod text?
As a guy who works with embedded devices and is generally very tech savvy, it seems (big word for 5 letters) that, since the radio displays satellite text, it should be relatively easy to exploit that to display iPod text using the same system. 
(Or that there would be a mod/hack for the radio to allow use of both satellite and iPod dock + get text on both)

_Modified by shifty.org at 1:41 PM 2-17-2009_

There are products that attempt to do this, such as the peripheral PXAMG adapter, but in my experience it is very problematicl. I tried the PXAMG in my 06 Jetta and it did not work very well at all - the interface was not intuitive and there were other issues such as the ipod staying on when the car was shut off. I'm now using the Dension GW16VC1 which sends the text to the MFD display in the dash and uses the OEM cd changer integration, and that works great. 
I believe there is also a DICE adapter that is supposed to use the same satellite radio interface, no experience with that one however.


----------



## Philly_NickM (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (Philly_NickM)*

Here is the dice unit that replaces satellite radio and displays text from the ipod:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## shifty.org (May 10, 2005)

good info. 
but you know, it still baffles the living **** out of me why ID3 tags (artist/track) are displayed from an MP3 CD on the stock stereo, AND artist/track info shows with Sirius on the stock stereo, but the factory iPod dock DOES NOT show ID3 or artist/track info on the stock stereo.
what kind of jacked up logic is that? it is clear the stock stereo _understands_ and parses MP3 ID3 tags, and shows that artist/track info to the stereo display. so the stereo is technically engineered to pull ID3 info. so why in the hell would it not do this using the factory iPod MP3 dock? 
why make a factory stereo that understands ID3 tags on an MP3 CD inserted into the HU, but not an MP3 player attached to the factory iPod dock?
it completely and totally defies all logic


_Modified by shifty.org at 12:17 PM 2-20-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (shifty.org)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shifty.org* »_What about folks without highline MFD display? 
Am I correct in understanding that the lack of MP3 text using the VAG factory iPod dock is a shortcoming of the radio, and that there is not and will not ever be a way to maintain the VAG-factory satellite radio while utilizing the VAG-dock AND still get iPod text?
As a guy who works with embedded devices and is generally very tech savvy, it seems (big word for 5 letters) that, since the radio displays satellite text, it should be relatively easy to exploit that to display iPod text using the same system. 
(Or that there would be a mod/hack for the radio to allow use of both satellite and iPod dock + get text on both)

_Modified by shifty.org at 1:41 PM 2-17-2009_

There are a few iPod interfaces in the works that keep the sat and use the sat port to show text on the radio. All of the ones I have been sent are slow because of the way the radio reads the sat port. XM1 is iPod and XM2 is XM. We will be selling them but I think that the Dension GW16VC1 is much better and easier to use than anything I have seen so far. The only draw back of the Dension is that that the text is shown on the instrument cluster but not on the radio. But then again you can always unlock the iPod and let your passenger control the music from the iPod itself you just lose text..


----------



## duckredbeard (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

I just spoke with Dice and they insist that my 2001 Jetta will not work with their i-VW-R. They claim there have been reports of erratic performance and button functions. Here is a quote directly from an e-mail: 
Unless you have a newer factory radio in your VW I’m afraid it’s just a year too old to be compatible with our full integration kit. However our universal FM RDS kit will work very well for you. If you would like more information on this unit please let me know.
Should I take a chance with this anyway?


----------



## shifty.org (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (duckredbeard)*

if the manufacturer says it's spotty, DON'T USE IT. they know better than anyone. If you really want to use it, call a junkyard and pick up a newer model radio on the cheap, or hit ebay. just make sure you get the UNLOCK CODE for the factory radio if you do this








(otherwise, just go aftermarket)


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

VW did develop a proper iPod interface. It's called the MDI aka Media-In. It requires the next generation radios. Only the RNS-510 is compatible with it in the US for now. When VWoA releases the Premium 8 then it will work with it. The MDI however requires special cables but it does work with iPod and USB. Even Aux in works if you buy that cable. The MDI iPod cable is part number 000 051 446 C. You can't use the USB cable with the iPod sync or else it won't work. Just buy 000 051 446 C for iPod and you're good to go.


----------



## foreverdecember (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a '06 Jetta. No sat/single cd/no nav/no steering wheel controls I was wondering what model would be best for me? I'd like the info to show on the screen but it's not a must. Thanks


----------



## webmonkees (Jun 16, 2006)

I've got a 2000 Jetta radio with the codes, hooked into a 1990 Activ system. the ipod interface I ran to the glovebox..
(don't recalll the brand right now) sometimes flutzes, but I put a switch to interrupt the grounds in case I need to reset it without digging into the dash.


----------



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (webmonkees)*

just installed the dice i-vw-r/5v in my 05 GTI w/ monsoon double din
the users manual doesnt really go into much detail about the radio controls and dip switch settings. i was wondering if we could get a good write up from some1 at enfig (or any1 else that knows) explaining dip switch settings and how to control the ipod through your radio. it would be much appreciated and probably help out many other ppl aswell. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaime.denizard (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: 2002 Monsoon Passat (PabloAimar)*

Besides being "Genuine VW" can someone explain the reason why the OEM iPod kit is more than twice as expensive as an after-market iPod kit? Is it guaranteed to work better or something? -_-
-Jaime D.


----------



## kyanite69 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: (Philly_NickM)*

Philly NickM
I'll buy this..... We'll meet up and you can install it in the CC (non-navi unit)... lol.... Whatcha think?


----------



## DGNYC223 (Mar 18, 2009)

In my arm rest compartment, theres a hole labeled aux, which time of wire do I need to connect my ipod and play music?


----------



## Mark_03GTI (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

Hello,
I have a 2003 GTI with the double din cd player pictured in the first post.
I would like to connect my ipod and/or my iphone to the radio and be able to control it from both the stereo and the ipod/iphone. will any of the solutions allow this? 
I would also like to charge the device and shut it off with the car.
Thanks,


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you'll want to use this:
Dension Gateway 400









This thing is NLA.








Besides, I have a 2003 Beetle with Monsoon and trunk mounted disc changer. Is there anything out there that will interface with our 2003 era iPOD (or other MP3 players for that matter) AND keep the cd changer?
We've been limping along with CRAPPY cassette adaptors and CRAPPY FM adaptors.
We dont care about being able to control the iPOD from the HU.
*Alternatively,* if we decide to give up the CD changer, is this a good choice?
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
Thanks











_Modified by Mash at 9:32 AM 5-27-2009_


----------



## slayerbizkit (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

I have this radio:








I don't care too much about the cd-changer gimmicks, I'm fine with having my ipod hang out on the passenger seat. What would be the best adapter to buy for my stock radio?


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (Mash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mash* »_
This thing is NLA.








Besides, I have a 2003 Beetle with Monsoon and trunk mounted disc changer. Is there anything out there that will interface with our 2003 era iPOD (or other MP3 players for that matter) AND keep the cd changer?
We've been limping along with CRAPPY cassette adaptors and CRAPPY FM adaptors.
We dont care about being able to control the iPOD from the HU.
*Alternatively,* if we decide to give up the CD changer, is this a good choice?
Thanks








_Modified by Mash at 9:32 AM 5-27-2009_










Bueller?


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (Mash)*









Any day now momma


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

This http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html along with the cdr2vw8 retention interface. We don't have it on the site but pm me if you would like more details.


----------



## jbiancolli (Mar 4, 2008)

Recently picked up a 2009 cc 4 motion. It has the non-nav radio. Dealer installed Volk-l bluetooth and Ipod adapter. Both work fine but my aux-in is now inactive. Is this normal?


----------



## GogoVDubGadget (Apr 9, 2009)

*iPOD integration in the CC*

I have a 2009 CC lux with premium 7 radio (SAT BUTTON).
I would like full control of my ipod touch 1G, song text display on cluster and radio and charging without losing satellite. 
Can you let me know what I need and where do I buy? Thanks yall.


----------



## bryanc (Jul 7, 2009)

*Dock-type connector? Mounting hardware*

EDIT: Just after posting, I found this: http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html, as well as a number of other cradle-types options on enfig's website. In fact there is an entire category for them in enfig's which was right in front of my face. I was blind








Hi,
I bought a '06 Jetta TDI a couple days ago, and I need to add connectivity for my ipod, so thanks for the wonderful overview of the options here.
I have a question that I did not see covered yet in this thread.
1) In regard to the dock-style connectors. In my old car, I had a cradle-type holder. It was designed so that the the phone could be easily dropped in / pulled out (i.e. it didn't "latch", but it made a good reliable connection). Connecting the ipod was a breeze, I just dropped it in and it connected smoothly with no fuss. Looking at the photos, the dock-type connectors on all of these units don't appear to be made for that -- I'm guessing they operate more like the normal Apple cable. Do any of these offer a cradle-type connector, instead of the sort I've seen in the pictures?
As a worst case, I might consider lopping the head off of the cable that comes with one of these units and wiring it's serial mini-din looking connector to my existing cradle. Has anyone tried that? (I'm assuming I can order a spare cable -- for when that inevitably doesn't work).
Thanks,
Bryan
PS - does anyone know if any of these units are "iphone ready"? I never talk on the phone in the car so I don't really care about functionality, but the device itself pops up an annoying warning when it's connected to an adaptor that was made for ipods and not iphones, and if I could avoid that, it would be a nice bonus.   

_Modified by bryanc at 7:13 AM 7-7-2009_


_Modified by bryanc at 7:48 AM 7-7-2009_


----------



## Eosluvr (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (rendezvous65)*

Can you upload music to the hard drive through that cable as well?


----------



## minicoop503 (May 31, 2009)

I just ordered the DICE module for my 2004.5 GLI and will let you guys know how it all works out. I might take some pictars of the install too if anyone wants.


----------



## sven54 (Aug 27, 2007)

any way to connect ipod to this model of head unit ? 

I have OEM CD changer in my trunk with 2 connectors. In cd changer are connected two cables : one red and one white, and big cable from cd changer


----------



## sven54 (Aug 27, 2007)

this is the HU


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (sven54)*

That cassette door is flat right? IT doesnt have a bump?


----------



## sven54 (Aug 27, 2007)

what do you mean ''is cassete door flat ''
sorry but don't understand u


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (sven54)*

This cassette door has a bump.


----------



## sven54 (Aug 27, 2007)

it's same as mine .


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (Eosluvr)*

No, the Media-In doesn't let you rip music to it. Just SD, CD, or DVD.


----------



## Ned Ludd (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Is this <http://enfigcarstereo.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/DICE_I_VW_R.html>
what I need to connect and charge my 80g classic by using that cd changer control out port on the back of that HU with the 'humpy' cassette door in my Raddo? I'm not using the changer control slot. 
Cheers


----------



## Ned Ludd (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: (Ned Ludd)*

Sorry. Bumpy, not humpy... The one in the pic a few posts above...


----------



## komo (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (Ned Ludd)*

Have a I VW R in my 05 jetta. Works well with my ipod video, but now I bought a touch..do i need a new unit or cable?? It will not charge or let me use the ipod controls with the touch


----------



## krisfh (Sep 1, 2007)

So, just to make sure i understand this correctly, as this seems much to easy.
I have a mark four jetta with the single DIN stereo and a trunk mount cd changer.
If i purchase the Blitz adaptor, and wire it into the cd changer out behind the head unit, i can then use/charge my ipod by using the cd function on my deck?


----------



## robmay (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (komo)*

you can get an adapter at radio shack/the source to convert old ipod to new, just clips on the old adpater


----------



## skibunny2k (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (robmay)*

ok, i know this is a big question for all about adding the aux in for the stereo. i have an 03 jetta with double din monsoon and cd changer hook up. i want to add an aux in through the cd changer harness. i know its as simple as splicing into the audio left, audio right and ground, however i don't know if anyone has done this. any suggestions. unfortunately i'm not one of the wealthy vw owners that can go out and buy the items from enfig and such. i wanna do this more of the low budget way.
any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stevejetta (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey - before I do the ordering I want to make sure the BlitzSafe DMX V.5: http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html will work with my 2005.5 "new" Jetta (factory radio - single cd in dash) and my iphone 3gs. All the installation guides say to plug it into the CD changer (what if you don't have one!!) If this won't work - what will? Also on a scale of 1-10, 1 being easy - how hard is this to do myself?
And sorry for the near duplicate post - would have posted this in my original thread - but it got locked!


----------



## Raketemensch (Aug 12, 2009)

Has anyone found a device that will charge both old-school and "modern" iPhones? I have a 1st-gen 2G phone right now, but will be upgrading in December. I almost picked up a unit that has both iPhone and an aux-in (for the satellite), but then I noticed that it won't charge the 3G/3GS. 
I've got the stock cassette deck stereo in a 98 Cabrio.
Does such a beast exist? I don't care about controls on the stereo, I'm fine controlling it through the phone itself.


_Modified by Raketemensch at 6:44 PM 9-3-2009_


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

Ok, dumb question. I looked over this entire thread but couldn't find the information I was looking for. I have a MK5 GTI with sat. radio. I don't use it and would like to change it to Ipod intergration. What do I need, and is it really plug and play? Suggest the best route please.


----------



## Corrado Fiend (Feb 8, 2000)

I have on '04 GTi with double din (non Monsoon and no CD changer) and I'm looking at the Dice Electronics i-VW-R/5V for my iPhone 3GS. I heard from another thread that someone had problems charging. Anyone confirm good/bad experiences with this setup?


----------



## Cristo9FP (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Installations coming soon

I've looked all over the place, both here and on enfig.com but I can't seem to find anything that details how to get a cable from the back of a stock stereo (Monsoon) into the glove box, or anywhere else for that matter.
I'll admit, I don't have the stereo out yet -- is it that super-obvious once it's out? I can't see any holes or gaps inside the glove box. Do I have to take off a bunch of trim?
Any links appreciated. Sorry if this is a FAQ but if it is, I couldn't find it. (I found this thread in about 10 seconds, so maybe a link to the install instructions would be appropriate here?)


----------



## enim (Jan 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

For some reason, i cannot decipher the websites - I thought I had seen that one of the kits would work with my 03 GLI's Monsoon and Iphone 3G, charging, and allowing text display on the radio? Which of the kits gets me closest to this (if I can't get the text, thats ok)?


----------



## tdicks (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

Which Ipods do NOT charge when the radio is on? I have noticed my Nano does not recharge. 
Which Ipods have the best functionality with the VW adapter - that you can use the most controls and still recharges when the radio's on? Need a new Ipod for the car but don't want to get one that doesn't work well or recharge with the 08 Passat glove compartment adapter.
Thanks,
Tracy


----------



## da_17 (Mar 1, 2006)

*2007 Mk4 Single Din CD unit*

Hello.
This is a great thread with lots of information.
However, I don't seem to find information concerning the single din CD unit in my car, a 2007 Mk4 Jetta (I am in Colombia, where the Mk4 is still on sale).
Here's a picture of the unit:








Is there any way of using one of the interfaces? There is no mention of a CD changer support in the unit's user manual.
Thanks in advance for your help!

_Modified by da_17 at 7:11 PM 10-20-2009_


_Modified by da_17 at 10:16 PM 10-20-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (komo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *komo* »_Have a I VW R in my 05 jetta. Works well with my ipod video, but now I bought a touch..do i need a new unit or cable?? It will not charge or let me use the ipod controls with the touch


You need the Dice Dock 5V
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (krisfh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krisfh* »_So, just to make sure i understand this correctly, as this seems much to easy.
I have a mark four jetta with the single DIN stereo and a trunk mount cd changer.
If i purchase the Blitz adaptor, and wire it into the cd changer out behind the head unit, i can then use/charge my ipod by using the cd function on my deck?

The Blitzsafe will only allow you to charge and play the Ipod. There will be no control of it on the radio.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (stevejetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevejetta* »_Hey - before I do the ordering I want to make sure the BlitzSafe DMX V.5: http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html will work with my 2005.5 "new" Jetta (factory radio - single cd in dash) and my iphone 3gs. All the installation guides say to plug it into the CD changer (what if you don't have one!!) If this won't work - what will? Also on a scale of 1-10, 1 being easy - how hard is this to do myself?
And sorry for the near duplicate post - would have posted this in my original thread - but it got locked!

Yes the V5 will work it'll just plug in behind the radio.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Raketemensch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raketemensch* »_Has anyone found a device that will charge both old-school and "modern" iPhones? I have a 1st-gen 2G phone right now, but will be upgrading in December. I almost picked up a unit that has both iPhone and an aux-in (for the satellite), but then I noticed that it won't charge the 3G/3GS. 
I've got the stock cassette deck stereo in a 98 Cabrio.
Does such a beast exist? I don't care about controls on the stereo, I'm fine controlling it through the phone itself.

_Modified by Raketemensch at 6:44 PM 9-3-2009_

Just about all of our Ipod interfaces for VW/Audi support 5v charging except for the PIE. That means it will work for the older 12v charging Ipods as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (GTI-DNA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-DNA* »_Ok, dumb question. I looked over this entire thread but couldn't find the information I was looking for. I have a MK5 GTI with sat. radio. I don't use it and would like to change it to Ipod intergration. What do I need, and is it really plug and play? Suggest the best route please.

None of the Ipod adapters hook up through the Sat port. They mainly use the external CD changer port. My best recommendation for any mk5 with steering wheel controls + full MFD would be the Dension Gateway 100
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (Cristo9FP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cristo9FP* »_
I've looked all over the place, both here and on enfig.com but I can't seem to find anything that details how to get a cable from the back of a stock stereo (Monsoon) into the glove box, or anywhere else for that matter.
I'll admit, I don't have the stereo out yet -- is it that super-obvious once it's out? I can't see any holes or gaps inside the glove box. Do I have to take off a bunch of trim?
Any links appreciated. Sorry if this is a FAQ but if it is, I couldn't find it. (I found this thread in about 10 seconds, so maybe a link to the install instructions would be appropriate here?)

You can get a long zip tie or whatever to pull the cable through from the radio cavity to the glovebox, you just may need to make a hole. I've seen people just run the cable from the radio cavity and pop out the cover thats under the HVAC controls through there and a make a small hole for you to be able to clip that piece back in. When running the cable get creative, as long as its not in the way of anything(shift linkage and what not) put it to where you think it would be most accessible for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (enim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enim* »_For some reason, i cannot decipher the websites - I thought I had seen that one of the kits would work with my 03 GLI's Monsoon and Iphone 3G, charging, and allowing text display on the radio? Which of the kits gets me closest to this (if I can't get the text, thats ok)?


There is nothing that would give you text on the MK4's. However we do have kits that support Iphone 3g and control of it on the radio.
A nice recommendation for Monsoon radio's would be the Grom I2 VAGD 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (tdicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdicks* »_Which Ipods do NOT charge when the radio is on? I have noticed my Nano does not recharge. 
Which Ipods have the best functionality with the VW adapter - that you can use the most controls and still recharges when the radio's on? Need a new Ipod for the car but don't want to get one that doesn't work well or recharge with the 08 Passat glove compartment adapter.
Thanks,
Tracy

The Ipods that switched to 5v charging would be the Iphone 3G, 2nd gen touch and I believe the latest nano. Unfortunately the OEM vw adapter doesnt support 5v charging.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Mk4 Single Din CD unit (da_17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *da_17* »_Hello.
This is a great thread with lots of information.
However, I don't seem to find information concerning the single din CD unit in my car, a 2007 Mk4 Jetta (I am in Colombia, where the Mk4 is still on sale).
Is there any way of using one of the interfaces? There is no mention of a CD changer support in the unit's user manual.
Thanks in advance for your help!

_Modified by da_17 at 7:11 PM 10-20-2009_

_Modified by da_17 at 10:16 PM 10-20-2009_


If you can, take the radio out just so I can verify what connection you have. You should have the standard ISO connectors however I need to make sure every time we're dealing with out of US cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## da_17 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Mk4 Single Din CD unit ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

If you can, take the radio out just so I can verify what connection you have. You should have the standard ISO connectors however I need to make sure every time we're dealing with out of US cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for your input... I just checked a mexican forum and I found out the radio is unable of controlling an external 6 cd changer, so I'm guessing it won't work for the ipod adapter either.


----------



## tdicks (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

Since the VW OEM ipod adapter doesn't support 5v charging, is there some other adapter I can get that will? Or am I stuck looking for older ipods that still work? 
Also, would the latest ipod classic work with the oem adapter?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdicks* »_Since the VW OEM ipod adapter doesn't support 5v charging, is there some other adapter I can get that will? Or am I stuck looking for older ipods that still work? 
Also, would the latest ipod classic work with the oem adapter?


There are other adapters that will plug in right where the OEM adapter is as it uses a cd changer style connector.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
They all support charging and allow you to actually control the ipod from the Ipod itself unlike the OEM adapter.
The Classic still uses 12v charging so it would still work with the OEM adapter.


----------



## tdicks (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thank you so much! I'll call on these... do you know offhand if they work for the 2008 Passat (the web pages don't specify that year). Also, do you know if any of them support song titles from the ipod through the factory radio? I have in-dash satellite radio w/ 6-disc CD factory installed; right now the OEM ipod adapter displays no text from the ipod (or cd) - just track 1 etc. 
Thanks,
Tracy


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

If you have the full MFD in your gauge cluster with steering wheel controls I would recommend the Dension Gateway 100 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Main post updated. Tons of new answers.


----------



## sfgabe (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

HI, I'm new to the boards. I looked around but wasn't able to find a solution to my problem.
I have a 2006 GTI (newer model), stock HU with SAT. I just installed a DICE i-VW-SAT/5V ipod connector. The audio is working but I am having issues with the controls and display.
I've tried the DIP switches and disconnected the blue factory plug from the HU. I also verified that my ipod firmware is up to date. The display scrolls random SAT information and the presets show SAT channels, not the 001-006 that are supposed to show.
The HU controls do not work at all. When a button is pressed the song stops for a second then continues. I've found that I can only operate the ipod controls from the ipod.
Any information is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sfgabe)*

Contact dice. The controls on that unit are a little complicated so we try not to sell it. They have a new I-Audi/VW-SAT unit that we are testing for them that seems to work a much better. If you can return it or if you purchased it from us we would be more than happy to swap it out for you.


----------



## sven54 (Aug 27, 2007)

ipod adapter for this one ??
http://slike.hr/slika/img03840.jpg


----------



## YETI3778 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide ([email protected])*

I read the whole page on the enfig site, but I still have a question.
I have an ipod video and an iphone 3G. Is there an adapter that allows the charging of either device. Also I use the shuffle feature a whole lot on my ipod. I would have to set it on that first, then plug it in...correct?


----------



## SpeedRacer337 (Dec 15, 2005)

Looking for an iPod adapter for my 2002 GTI 337 with Monsoon stereo -- with both in-dash CD and a 6-disc changer in the back.
I prefer to control everything thru the iPod, not the car radio.
Will this product work for my car? And will it allow me to connect both the iPod adapter AND the 6-disc changer at the same time?
Volkswagen 1K0 051 444 iPod Adapter
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
thanks


----------



## MerK (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (SpeedRacer337)*

I am looking for a mount for my 7th gen 160GB ipod classic. I have it hooked up with a blitzsafe connector so i would prefer the mount be able to accept the cable into it. Most of the proclip mounts specify 5th generation and lower. And none of them list the blitzsafe connector as being compatible. Any suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (sven54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sven54* »_ipod adapter for this one ??
http://slike.hr/slika/img03840.jpg


Does yous have a bump in the cassette door?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen iPod Guide (YETI3778)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YETI3778* »_I read the whole page on the enfig site, but I still have a question.
I have an ipod video and an iphone 3G. Is there an adapter that allows the charging of either device. Also I use the shuffle feature a whole lot on my ipod. I would have to set it on that first, then plug it in...correct? 

Anything that charges the new ipods also charges the older iPods.
The shuffle question depends on the interface.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (SpeedRacer337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpeedRacer337* »_Looking for an iPod adapter for my 2002 GTI 337 with Monsoon stereo -- with both in-dash CD and a 6-disc changer in the back.
I prefer to control everything thru the iPod, not the car radio.
Will this product work for my car? And will it allow me to connect both the iPod adapter AND the 6-disc changer at the same time?
Volkswagen 1K0 051 444 iPod Adapter
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
thanks

That unit will work but there currently is nothing on the market that allows you to use the trunk CD changer and the iPod.
I recommend the dice for the same price because it gives you control of all your playlists not just 6 and also adds an aux.
Link To: Dice i-VW-R/5V


----------



## spangenberg (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just got done installing a blitz safe DMX v.5



_Modified by spangenberg at 4:52 PM 3-20-2010_


----------



## jonmon (Jun 20, 2004)

edited below


_Modified by jonmon at 3:18 AM 3-25-2010_


----------



## jonmon (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: (jonmon)*

i have a 2004.5 GLI with monsoon, no cd changer, only single disk in dash cd.
i will be using an old ipod nano (at least 3 years old) and
the original 1st gen iphone 
is my understanding right that the newer ipod models require the 5V charge and dont work with the 12V? does that also mean that the older ipods will only work with the 12V?
the extra aux input would be nice, and i dont mind paying for it.
which of these three should i go for?
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
what is the difference between the T and the R ?
also, what should i make of the review found here:
http://www.amazon.com/i-VW-SAT...nts=1
is there a better option that i havent listed here?
Thanks for your time.



_Modified by jonmon at 3:19 AM 3-25-2010_


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

I've got a 1998 Mk3 GTI, and I'm guessing that nothing from enfig will work with my OEM head unit?


----------



## mimiK (Jun 11, 2005)

*Display problems with Dension Gateway 100*

I have a Dension Gateway 100 (GW16VC1) that I have installed in my 2009 Jetta TDI with Premium 7 HU. (I first tried a PXAMG but had problems with steering wheel controls going crazy after updating firmware). The dension unit plays the ipod but there is no text in the MFD, but I can change tracks with the steering wheel buttons. In that state, it's not much better than the factory interface in terms of control.

I contacted dension and they replied that they did not support the premium 7, but there are videos online of the GW100 working with it. Any idea why it isn't working for me? There is a procedure for enabling text on the GW and I have tried that w/o success. I have also tried uninstalling/reinstalling and disconnecting/reconnecting battery. It has the latest firmware and dension support says flashing it wouldn't make a difference with the display issue anyway.

I may try again with the PXAMG (awaiting response from seller re: exchange) but I really liked the interface of the dension better from what I saw in the videos. It looks like a great unit.

Am I the only one that it won't work for?


----------



## sp1012 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have 02 jetta 1.8T it has DD radio. looking for ipod integration . i dropped by couple of shop . they confused the hell out of me i dont wanna spend $400 for this solution. after some reading i came up with few option DICE , Dension(dont kno which unit), parrot . enfig.com was great help. i would like to know if i go with either of them. wht else will i need and which would b ideal thanks


----------



## sp1012 (Feb 6, 2010)

found this anyone had any experience with this 1 

http://www.usaspec.com/product.php?ProductID=36


----------



## polishexpress (Dec 12, 2009)

I have 04 Passat with Moonsoon, and have a 6 gen Nano. Would like to retain all controls of Ipod, charging, not be limited to 6 track selection.



Mike


----------



## kamnster (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice post and Control & charge your iPod, iPhone in your car and listen to your music on the original car ... View the full image Dension Gateway 100 multimedia adapter Volkswagen


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

I am not monitoring this thread iv anyone has any questions.


----------

